
Ask HN: Who is Hiring? (June 2011) - whoishiring
Please lead with the location of the position and include the keywords INTERN, REMOTE, or H1B if the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome. Feel free to post any job that may interest HN readers from executive assistant to machine learning expert to CTO.<p>Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancers? (June 2011) http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2607058
======
yummyfajitas
Pune, India - we are looking for guys/girls who are smart and get things done.
(Please forgive the double post, didn't expect to see two separate who's
hiring threads.)

2 weeks ago I quit my job in NY to work on my new startup, Styloot (name still
a work in progress). Our goal is to build a search engine for fashion. We have
a nice office in Model Colony. Currently we are 10 people (CEO, CTO, adviser,
web designer, 6 content creators), with lots of work to be done and not enough
of us to go around.

We have room for all sorts of people - our main focus right now is on
design/user experience, web development and machine learning.

We care a lot about attitude - if you want to build your own startup someday,
we probably want to talk to you. We care far less about grades, whether you
went to IIT, or whether you've used django before.

Why you should work for us: you'll work very hard on difficult problems,
you'll be a vastly better developer/designer when you are finished, and you
might even become very rich.

Contact info is in my profile.

~~~
tptacek
Congrats on the new gig, and hope the (dramatic) move went well for you.
You're a smart guy and I'm mildly jealous of anyone who gets to work with you.
Good luck!

~~~
yummyfajitas
Thanks Tom. Though I should say, both to reply to your "a smart guy" crack and
to further advertise the position, I'm actually the dumb guy in this group.

------
superamit
Anywhere (San Francisco preferred, REMOTE, or H1B considered)

Hi, I'm Amit, the Founder of Photojojo! (<http://photojojo.com/>). We're on a
mission to make photography fun for everyone, and we're looking for two web
developers to work on the most FUN online shop ever.

About us:

* Office in Mission district in San Francisco, half of us work remotely

* Profitable and growing quickly. But like being small!

* Our work gets talked about at places like 37 Signals, FOWA, and Hacker News -> <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=764802>

* We take the company on a yearly workcation. This year, 3 weeks in India: [http://www.flickr.com/photos/photojojolovesyou/sets/72157625...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/photojojolovesyou/sets/72157625635534001/)

Looking for:

* One senior web developer to lead our team, and one junior web developer

* Experience in PHP, JavaScript, CSS, and SQL (rather than being front/backend specialists)

* People who love photography and are excited!

* People who love to work, and who others love to work with

* People who thrive on responsibility and want a say in our direction

More info/apply (these listings _just_ went up):

Senior developer: <http://photojojo.com/jobs/webdeveloper-senior.html>

Junior developer: <http://photojojo.com/jobs/webdeveloper-junior.html>

~~~
juiceandjuice
My really good friend just sent you an email about this yesterday I believe.
Just wanted to let you know (he found out about it through me, and I found out
about it on here)

------
kemayo
Really REMOTE. You don't even have to be in the USA.

deviantART (<http://www.deviantart.com>) wants developers. We're fully remote;
there's no central office with a devteam located there. We expect all hires to
be comfortable working in PHP, JavaScript, CSS, and SQL; we like our
developers to be able to hack on any part of the site, rather than being
frontend/backend specialists.

One exception to all that: there's an Infrastructure Engineer position which
is located in Vancouver. It's C++/Java focused, and involves developing
backend services used by the rest of the site.

We post information about our development process here sometimes:
<http://dt.deviantart.com/blog/>

Apply here: <http://deviantart.theresumator.com/apply>

~~~
kemayo
P.S. I know we post a notice like this every month, but it's because we're
doing ongoing hiring.

------
Aloisius
San Francisco, CA

SeatMe is hiring! - <http://www.seatme.com/jobs/>

SeatMe is a 6 person funded, pre-launch startup based in downtown San
Francisco. We're revolutionizing the restaurant industry and we need your
help!

    
    
      * Objective-C engineers for iPad and iPhone development
      * Django web developer
      * Server engineers (especially data sync experts)
      * Designers (web & mobile)
    

How often do you get a chance to work at a tech startup where eating out can
be written off as a tax-refundable business expense? Well not here, because
our CEO would go to jail (and he's never going back to the big house), but we
do work in an awesome intersection of technology and fine dining.

We offer a VERY competitive salary, benefits and equity options for all full-
time employees. H1B ok for senior positions.

Apply online - <http://www.seatme.com/jobs/>

Questions - jordan@seatme.com

~~~
zbowling
Can't forget relocation compensation and discounts on all the products. You
also get a shiny new MacBook Pro and iPad 2 when you join. Also SeatMe is
straight up awesome.

------
jbapple
Eugene, Oregon - fulltime - H1B applicants welcome

On Time Systems is a small company that specializes in solving large-scale
search and optimization problems. We used to be a research lab at the
University of Oregon, but we are now more focused on writing software than
writing grant proposals. We're currently looking for software engineers to
work on Green Driver (a smartphone app that uses real-time data from traffic
signals to help drivers find the fastest route (<http://imagreendriver.com)>)
and ACFP (Advanced Computer Flight Planning), the flight planning system used
by the US Air Force for routing cargo planes and tankers worldwide.

Although our core IP is in optimization, bringing these solutions to market
requires complex client-server applications with challenging network, user
interface, and database components. We have code written in Python, Java, C,
C++, Objective-C, and other languages. An ideal candidate will have a strong
background in algorithms and will be comfortable writing both high-level and
low-level code.

Benefits include: medical and disability insurance, 401Ks with matching,
sabbaticals, massages, a game room (ping pong, billiards, DDR, etc.),
relocation package, pick your own hardware, your own office with a window,
tuition reimbursement (including flight school if you work on our flight
planning software), exercise equipment and locker room, and his and hers
company bikes.

The work environment is friendly, informal, and intellectual.

Contact: jobs+hackernews@otsys.com

------
latch
Any chance to move this up before 9:00AM EST (possibly doing it at 12:00AM
UTC?)? A dupe got a number of postings + votes this morning.

Also, what about a second thread, say on the 15th, for "Who's Looking For
Work" ?

------
salar
Amsterdam, the Netherlands.

Silk is looking for software engineers. Silk is trying to do some really
disruptive stuff with structured content and we have a long term vision to
really bring the semantic web to masses and build an amazing company around
that.

We're working on very interesting and challenging problems, with a custom-
built Haskell graph-database on the back-end and with a cutting-edge
Functional Reactive client-side framework in Javascript on the front-end.

The company is in early-stages, so you'll be able to make a large impact. We
have just closed a seed funding round with Atomico (the VC fund of the Skype
founders) and some prominent Dutch angels and recently won The Next Web's
Startup Rally.

E-mail: jobs (at) silkapp.com.

------
bkudria
Yammer is hiring in San Francisco. We're one block away from the Caltrain
station.

What do we do? Yammer helps turn the mayhem of the corporate world into
return-on-investment butterflies and leveraged-employee-engagement unicorns.
Really, we make a product that enables companies to have a private social
network. It helps people do their jobs, and our users legitimately love our
product.

We are a medium sized start-up that is battling several big enterprise
software companies in this space. So yes, our target customers are in the
enterprise space but we are turning this space upside down with our viral
approach and how we build solutions for the user (which doesn’t include an
army of salesmen). We are solving consumer type problems but also monetize
like enterprise software. (i.e. real revenues with fewer users)

What's in it for you?

\- Amazing group of smart engineers to work with. (Sounds cliche, but we
really do have smart people here :D)

\- Ability to have influence without authority. Yammer is a product-focused
and user-focused organization. Everything we do revolves around that. - We
hack in Ruby/Rails, Scala/Java, JS/JQuery/Node.js/Adobe AIR, Obj-C for iOS,
and some MSFT stuff for Sharepoint I don't know too much about. You'll
probably find something you want to work on.

\- Good catered lunch and dinner daily, with a 3PM snack cart. (Really.)

\- Fancy Apple hardware of your choice (you can have a PC if you really want
one.)

\- Our engineers can outdrink anyone.

\- Top of the market compensation.

Check out this blog post written by another one of our engineers:
[http://eng.yammer.com/blog/2011/5/31/shameless-
recruiting.ht...](http://eng.yammer.com/blog/2011/5/31/shameless-
recruiting.html)

All our open positions (engineering and otherwise) are here:
<https://www.yammer.com/about/jobs>.

If you send me your resume, I'll make sure the correct person sees it.
bkudria@yammer-inc.com

(Note: we also offer generous referral fees. Sell your friends today!)

~~~
cowpewter
_Our engineers can outdrink anyone._

That sounds like a challenge. :D You think you can outdrink Grooveshark?

~~~
bkudria
Definitely. When we win, we get to steal one of your engineers. Our choice.

------
ajju
Atlanta, GA ----(Intern, H1B, whatever. You'll have to convince us to work
remotely though.)

RideCell is hiring for the following positions:

* Ops engineer (Linux, Apache, MySQL, Python + EC2, RDS) * QA & Tools engineer * Mobile engineer (Android, iOS) * Enterprise Sales rep.

We are revolutionizing the way transportation and service fleets are managed
and used and making this both easier and cheaper. This involves Django in the
cloud (and python, obviously), mobile apps, and solving some very interesting
problems. Your work will directly improve the lives of tens of thousands of
people on a daily basis. What we currently do is just the first step in our
world domination plan ;)

We are lean, cash flow positive and growing fast. We don't care whether you
went to an ivy league school, but do care whether you are passionate about
what you do and willing to learn what you don't know.

We don't do traditional (dumb) interviews. We'll chat first but I promise not
to ever ask you a syntax question. It'll be more like a discussion between
geeks. If it looks like we gel, we'd like to pay you to come work with us on
the actual product for some time (hours, days - whatever you can). Did I
mention we'll pay you, even if you work with us for just 2 hours? Because we
believe, foremost, in doing the right thing.

Email aj@ridecell.com with your resume, questions or a note.

------
jasonfried
37signals is hiring a UI designer:
[http://37signals.com/svn/posts/2925-hiring-were-looking-
for-...](http://37signals.com/svn/posts/2925-hiring-were-looking-for-another-
ui-designer-to-join-our-team)

------
BenS
Pinterest (Palo Alto, CA) is hiring both engineers and product designers.
(<http://pinterest.com/about/jobs>)

We are a 6-person team from Google and Facebook building a visual platform for
discovering things you love. We are well funded. Even in private beta, we are
growing extremely quickly.

([http://traffic.alexa.com/graph?&w=500&h=420&o=f&...](http://traffic.alexa.com/graph?&w=500&h=420&o=f&c=1&y=r&b=ffffff&n=666666&r=2y&u=pinterest.com&)).

------
squirrel
London (UK) and Boston (US). H1B.

We're a 90-person financial-software firm committed to learning and
improvement as well as great web software and agile development. Some of you
may know us from our sponsorship of Hacker News meetups in London. We're
hiring developers and other smart folks of many kinds. See
<https://dev.youdevise.com> and <http://www.youdevise.com/careers>.

While we don't have remote workers, we do help successful candidates relocate
to London or Boston including arranging visas where needed. For example, last
year we hired HN readers from Denmark and the US, and we moved a Polish
employee to Boston.

------
calbear81
Mountain View, CA - Software Engineers, UI/UX Front End

Room 77 - <http://www.room77.com> \- is building the world's best hotel search
experience and the first hotel room database and recommendation engine. We're
about 20 strong and moving into new space in downtown Mountain View (off
Castro St.) in July.

Software Engineers (H1B welcome)

* BS, MS or PhD in Computer Science or a related field

* Design algorithms to enable the world's fastest and most feature-rich travel search engine (primarily with C++, Javascript, PHP and Python)

* Passionate about travel

* Work with rockstar engineering team with background from Google, Facebook, MIT and Stanford

* We've got some puzzles here: <http://www.room77.com/jobs.html>

UI/UX Front End

* Strong sense of design with a focus on usability

* Front-end coding skills (Javascript, HTML, jQuery) with strong focus on optimizing for speed

* Work closely with both product and engineering team to balance tradeoffs in features and UI needs

* Wide latitude to help design different ways to shop and discover hotel information in ways that haven't been done before

The details:

* Competitive salary

* Stock options

* 3 weeks of annual vacation

* 401K matching

* Healthcare stipend

* Meal allowance

* Casual but professional working environment with seasoned leaders on both the engineering and business teams

E-mail your CV/Resume to jobs+engw@room77.com

------
danielha
Disqus in San San Francisco is looking to fill a few key roles.

Check out <http://disqus.com/jobs> for open positions, including software
engineers, ux designers, operations engineers, technical support, and more.
We're very open to people who can help move our product forward in ways we
haven't thought about yet.

We write code primarily in Python and JavaScript.

~~~
Toddward
Ok to contact you directly about these positions? I'm new to the whole Who's
Hiring thing, so I'm not sure what the proper etiquette is.

------
derwiki
San Francisco (fulltime, intern)

Causes - <http://www.causes.com/jobs>

Looking for developers who want to Save the World! with Ruby. We're a well-
funded start up with a top-notch engineering team -- we just need more
engineers! Back end, front end, sys ops, or all three. The mission of Causes
is to be the best giving experience online. To date, we've raised over $30m
for non-profits. It's easy to lose yourself in the programming anywhere, but
when you come up for air at Causes, you see that the project you worked on
helped send girls to school in Malawi. It's a very rewarding experience. Sound
interesting? Try out our coding puzzle on causes.com/jobs or send in your
resume!

adam@causes.com if you have any specific questions!

------
tmrly
New York City: Warby Parker is hiring a front-end web developer:
<http://www.krop.com/jobs/43wjs/>

Warby Parker designs and sells vintage-inspired frames with anti-reflective
prescription lenses for $95 whereas comparable quality glasses cost over $500.
And, for every pair sold, a pair is donated to someone in need.

We want to make our site the easiest and most enjoyable place to buy glasses
on the web. Over the past year or so, we have been developing lots of great
ideas and designs in order to make this happen, but we need some talented
developers to help us get there.

Offices are located in Union Square, if interested shoot an email to jobs at
warbyparker.com or tim at warbyparker.com

------
Jeema3000
Columbus, OH

eRetailing Associates (www.eretailing.com), a Columbus, OH-based e-commerce
company, is currently seeking a full time Software Developer (entry level is
okay, but you should be a complete ninja). Join our innovative small team, and
work in a casual but focused and hard-working atmosphere on some of the
leading personalization-on-demand websites online today.

Some technologies (and other stuff) you might be involved in or should have
some interest in are: Perl, PHP, Flash, HTML5, MySql, performance tuning,
writing beautiful software, doing things ‘the right way’, OOP, learning,
refactoring, never settling for shortcuts and half-baked solutions, Amazon Web
Services, PROBLEM SOLVING (hint, hint), Linux, Apache, and new ways of
thinking.

If this sounds interesting to you and you think you’re a stellar web geek,
then we need to talk.

What’s in it for you?

* Very competitive compensation

* Group health insurance, paid vacation, and the other usual benefits

* Good work-life balance

* Hanging out with me, Jeema3000. :)

Email your resume to: blarson@eretailing.com

------
joshhart
Mountain View, CA - H1B

LinkedIn is hiring engineers at all levels! Here's a canonical job posting:
[http://www.linkedin.com/jobs?viewJob=&jobId=1588634&...](http://www.linkedin.com/jobs?viewJob=&jobId=1588634&srchIndex=1&trk=njsrch_hits&goback=.fjs_*1_*1_linkedin_Y_*1_*1_*1_1_R_true_*1_*2_*2_*2_*2_eng_*2_*2)

I personally work on the Search, Network, and Analytics team, building our
distributed graph database. We've showcased 10 of our open source projects at
<http://sna-projects.com/sna/>. I'm currently maintaining Norbert, our RPC
framework for distributed applications. Most openings are Java roles, but I
work in Scala about 50% of the time. We're starting to use JRuby as well. A
few other HNers are on the team as well, I know strlen is the maintainer of
Project Voldemort.

Please message me if you're interested!

~~~
rafamvc
Where do you want to be message at? :)

~~~
joshhart
jhartman -at- linkedin dot com works!

------
cowpewter
Gainesville, FL - PHP, JavaScript, HTML/CSS (both fulltime and INTERN
positions available)

Grooveshark is seeking talented developers to work on our core web
application. We have all kinds of positions open: from PHP to serious
JavaScript, to lighter-weight HTML/CSS hacking with a little jQuery sprinkled
on top, to UX design.

We've got more detailed descriptions for some of the positions here:

(PHP) [http://wanderr.com/jay/grooveshark-is-hiring-
part-1/2011/05/...](http://wanderr.com/jay/grooveshark-is-hiring-
part-1/2011/05/16/)

(JS) [http://wanderr.com/jay/grooveshark-is-hiring-
part-2/2011/05/...](http://wanderr.com/jay/grooveshark-is-hiring-
part-2/2011/05/19/)

(HTML/CSS) [http://wanderr.com/jay/grooveshark-is-hiring-
part-3/2011/05/...](http://wanderr.com/jay/grooveshark-is-hiring-
part-3/2011/05/26/)

------
natrius
Austin, TX

The Texas Tribune is looking for experienced developers to help us improve and
open source our Knight Foundation-funded, Django-based news CMS
(<http://armstrongcms.org/>), and build interactive "news apps" that make it
easier to understand what's going on in the Texas government. Few people know
what's going on in their state governments even though that's where a lot of
the things that actually affect people's day-to-day lives get decided. We're
fixing that by making it easier for people to find the information that they
should care about.

<http://trib.it/ttdevjob> / nbabalola@texastribune.org

------
jonbischke
RG Labs is hiring engineers, designers and data scientists for full-time
positions in San Francisco. Here is information about us and the positions:

<http://www.rglabsinc.com/jobs>

PS Although we're funded we're also still very small so if having a big equity
slice is an important factor to you in your next role, what we can offer is
very compelling.

~~~
AndrewWarner
There's not much on this site, but I've known Jon for a decade and I think
you'll be inspired by working with him on his (currently) quiet company.

------
dimarco
Austin, TX

Bazaarvoice is hiring tons of folks this year.

We're almost always rated the Best Place In Austin to work.

We need engineers and product managers.

Natural Language Processing, Big Data, Mobile and more:

[https://careers-bazaarvoice.icims.com/jobs/search?ss=1&s...](https://careers-
bazaarvoice.icims.com/jobs/search?ss=1&searchKeyword=&searchLocation=12781-12827-Austin&searchCategory=&searchCompany=)

~~~
bpeters
Just pinged you about two positions I saw!

------
jfarmer
Everlane FULL TIME San Francisco, CA

Hey HN!

I'm Jesse, one of the co-founders of Everlane, and we're hiring engineers.

Check out our website at <http://www.everlane.com>, and my personal blog at
<http://20bits.com>

We're trying to re-imagine retail online and make it easy to find products
that match your taste and style. Right now we're focused on mens fashion, but
our ambitions are much larger.

We're gearing up for our first sale, but our customers already love us.

pg did a good job of explaining the opportunity, here:
<http://ycombinator.com/rfs2.html>

Here's a sample of some of the user feedback we get daily:

* I can't wait until you open a store.

* When are you going to start selling things? I want to spend all my money with you.

* It's like you entered my brain and turned it into a store.

* I want to buy all my husband's clothes from you -- please start selling!

Oh, and someone wrote us a love poem yesterday:
[http://tumblr.everlane.com/post/6046682577/oh-everlane-
everl...](http://tumblr.everlane.com/post/6046682577/oh-everlane-everlane-
everlane-i-dont-really-know)

We're well-funded by really awesome investors and need engineers who are
interested in building the next big online retail destination. Imagine we're a
storefront with tens of thousands of people banging on the doors outside,
begging us to open. That's when you'd be joining.

Our current stack is Ruby, Rails, MySQL, and Heroku, but smart and hungry
beats knowledge of specific languages.

If you're interested send me an email at jesse@everlane.com and mention this
post. The most important thing is for you to be excited by the opportunity, so
make it clear.

Bonus points for including a solution to this exercise in the language of your
choice: <http://static.everlane.com/everlane_exercise.pdf>

------
jack7890
New York City -- Frontend Dev/UI Person -- SeatGeek

We're a data-driven search engine for sports and concert tickets. We're trying
to use analytics and exceptional UX to make buying event tickets a wholly
better experience.

We currently have a four-person dev team, but everyone prefers to work on the
backend. We're looking for someone to come in and own the frontend of the web
app, which will involve creating interfaces in Photoshop, brining them to life
in HTML/CSS, and (ideally, but not necessarily) doing some Javascript work.

More details here: <http://seatgeek.com/jobs/frontend/>

~~~
teraom
Are you hiring backend engineers also?

------
sstrudeau
New York / Telecommute

Apartment Therapy (<http://www.apartmenttherapy.com> ) is hiring a web
engineer. Our ideal candidate has strong ruby chops and/or experience with
building customized search (e.g., with sphinx or solr). Our audience is
growing quickly (7 million uniques in April), we're aggressively cleaning up
our stack (and paying down the technical debt accrued to get here) and setting
the stage for better tools for our readers.

Link: <http://jobs.37signals.com/jobs/9050>

(edit: added link)

------
jplewicke
Boston, MA (not remote)

MDT Advisers - We're a small quant investing shop working with machine
learning, financial analysis, and the hardest dataset in the world. We're
mainly hiring for a general analyst position that’s about 60% programming and
40% financial and statistical analysis --
<http://www.mdtadvisers.com/careers/qea.jsp> . The people, problems, and pay
are good, and we aim for good work-life balance(e.g. no 60 hour weeks).

You can email me at jlewicke@mdtadvisers.com with any questions you have.

~~~
retube
Just out of curiosity, what's the hardest data set in the world?

~~~
jrockway
Pricing diamond futures?

~~~
jplewicke
Londsdaleite futures, actually: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lonsdaleite> :)

I was originally talking about trying to get currently profitable trading
strategies out of the same pieces of accounting information that millions of
smart competitors have access to. It's definitely a bit of a Red Queen's race
( <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_Queens_race> ) trying to find and clean up
new data sources and improve our trading methods well enough just to stay
current. It's also hard because even though there's lots of data available,
it's hard to tell how useful the early data is and whether you can still make
money with trading strategies based on it.

~~~
retube
Very interesting. I guess though that there is little data that the rest of
the world _doesn't_ have right?

Btw, The wikipedia link should be
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_Queens_race>

~~~
jplewicke
That's interesting -- it looks like news.arc automatically removed the "%27"
from both of our URL submissions, maybe as an over-zealous anti-spam
precaution.

~~~
retube
Ha - so it did! I didn't check, assumed was good :)

------
paraschopra
New Delhi, India (full time)

Visual Website Optimizer is a fast-growing A/B testing product that has
thousands of users worldwide. Go check us out:
<http://visualwebsiteoptimizer.com/careers.php>

On-site in our Delhi Office, we are looking for expert PHP/JavaScript
programmers.

Additionally, we are looking to hire someone for sales and business
development in US. We have an open position for customer support engineer too.
For these roles, you may be based out of anywhere (although Delhi based
candidates are preferred)

------
kamens
Khan Academy - full time devs and interns. Mountain View preferred, but remote
is not off the table.

Full details at <http://www.khanacademy.org/jobs/dev>

------
jsherry
New York, New York

CB Insights (www.cbinsights.com) - Front End Developer

Full description here (or read below): [http://www.cbinsights.com/jobs/Front-
End%20Developer%20-%20C...](http://www.cbinsights.com/jobs/Front-
End%20Developer%20-%20CB%20Insights.pdf)

Contact career@cbinsights.com if interested.

CB Insights Front-End Developer will be responsible for conceptualizing,
designing and developing web-based applications for our production platform,
including product presentation, data, search, and visualization capabilities.

CB Insights is a technology-driven information services company that offers
comprehensive information, intelligence and insights about high-growth private
companies and their investors. The company’s Beacon software platform, which
received support from the National Science Foundation, uses advanced
information extraction, categorization and statistical modeling to
algorithmically assess the health of private companies using strength and
sentiment signals. CB Insights is powering the Forbes 2011 America’s Most
Promising Companies Campaign. The company is based in New York City. For more
information about CB Insights, please visit <http://www.cbinsights.com/>.

We also operate ChubbyBrain, an entrepreneur-focused website that aims to use
data to help entrepreneurs identify investors for their ventures. For more
information on ChubbyBrain, please visit <http://www.chubbybrain.com/>. Front-
End

------
earthaid
Boston, MA - Ruby/Rails Engineers

Earth Aid ( <http://earthaid.net> ) is newly venture-backed by Point Judith
Capital as well as strategic and angel investors who have built and scaled
some of the most successful businesses today. We've been called "the killer
app for energy efficiency" ( <http://bit.ly/dZBy7q> ) and our work has been
featured in publications such as Mashable ( <http://on.mash.to/hqyZqF> ),
TechCrunch, The New York Times ( <http://nyti.ms/ayzLHb> ), The Washington
Post, and The Philadelphia Inquirer. We have small offices in San Francisco
and Washington, DC, and we're now consolidating our heretofore distributed dev
team and HQ into an awesome brand new office we just opened on Liberty Square
in Boston!

We are looking for people who want to work on incredibly complex problems and
come up with solutions that will change the world. This is an opportunity to
not only work with a dynamic group of people, but also the opportunity to
build a platform that's revolutionizing the way we look at energy consumption.
We want the best and the brightest. People who work hard and play hard. People
who want to make an impact. Why be a cog in the wheel when you can help steer
the ship?

Learn more about our very competitive salaries, excellent benefits, cool
culture, and small arsenal of office helicopter drones at:
<http://www.earthaidjobs.com>, and send us an e-mail at jobs at earthaid dot
net

~~~
icefox
So it looks like you are making energy savings into a game? Monitization I
presume from tie ins to companies that sell energy star equipment, leads for
solar (at least in MA) etc?

------
dh0913
A Small Orange, a shared, reseller, VPS, and dedicated web hosting company, is
hiring remote Linux system administrators, as well as live chat and billing
support folks to help us support our growing customer base.

In addition to all of the touchy feely things like a chance to work with great
people, help our customers, and a chance to be part of a growing and
successful company. You also get:

\- Competitive pay \- Flexible scheduling, including up to 21 days of paid
time off and 4 days of paid time for community service \- An extremely
comprehensive benefits package that includes fully paid health, vision, and
dental insurance for employees and 50% paid health, vision, and dental
insurance for dependents and family members \- Company paid long term
disability and life insurance \- A 401k and Flexible Spending Account (FSA) \-
Ability to work remotely / from the comfort of your home office. \- A variety
of other perks and benefits, ranging from free web hosting, company parties
and events, reimbursement for co-working for those who want to get out of
house to work, and more.

You can see more details and apply here: <http://jobs.asmallorange.com>

We also have an office in the Raleigh-Durham area (NC) that local (or
traveling) candidates are welcome to work from.

~~~
todayiamme
Hi, I actually applied at A Small Orange and I haven't heard back yet. I was
just wondering what your hiring process is like... If it's okay can you please
share some details?

------
famousactress
San Francisco, CA (REMOTE available for the right candidate)

Elation EMR ( <http://www.elationemr.com> )

We're working on incredibly smart and usable web based tools for physicians.

We're angel funded and have an incredible list of investors.

We're building with Python, Django, javascript, jQuery, Redis, MySQL, Java,
and some other stuff.

We're looking add one or two more people to our incredible team. Interested?

More details here: <http://elationemr.com>

------
suhail
<http://mixpanel.com/jobs/>

We write Python, C, code in vim, write unit tests, and ship multiple times a
day. Our mission is to help the world learn from its data and we offer real-
time analytics today.

We're also in San Francisco.

~~~
fingerprinter
I imagine you aren't saying one must use vim, so asking for clarity (not that
I'm looking, just saw that as odd).

~~~
homofaber
I believe it is more of description of people there. I personally like it, and
count that as an important information when looking for employment.

------
amirnathoo
London or San Francisco (full-time)

WebMynd is hiring Javascript and iPhone developers as #8 and #9 in the
company.

We make it 10x easier to get our customers' apps onto multiple platforms.
We've started with browser add-ons: write it once for Chrome and, with our
framework, it'll work on Firefox, Safari and IE. Android and iPhone are next.

Every day we're working to make developer's lives easier, letting them focus
on features for their users rather the cross-platform plumbing.

------
tptacek
Matasano is always hiring people who want to break other people's software in
creative and horrifying ways. My contact information is in my profile.

------
pkaler
Vancouver, Canada - iOS, Android, Ruby/Rails

Tingle is an iPhone App (and soon Android) that helps you find singles at
places in your neighbourhood. It takes the best features of mobile (BBM style
messaging, Skype style VoIP) and combines them with the best of location
(Foursquare places, etc).

You may be a kick-ass UI/UX programmer. You've read everything by Don Norman
and Edward Tufte and you know UIKit, Core Animation cold.

You may be a kick-ass systems programmer. You know the pros and cons of SIP vs
Jabber/Jingle. You are a NAT traversing ninja. You live in code profilers and
memory optimizers. You can feed ravenous audio hardware with crispy ring
buffers.

You may be a kick-ass API developer. You know Facebook, Google, Foursquare,
Twitter, etc APIs cold. You can design and develop APIs yourself. You know
when to reach into the toolbox and pull out a dynamic language like Ruby or a
static language like Scala or a functional language like Erlang. You're too
busy writing code to waste time getting into language wars.

You may be a kick-ass DevOps, backend developer. You know the pros and cons of
Linode vs Rackspace vs AWS. You script like a mofo because you want the
machines doing all of the tedious work of deployment, integration, testing,
etc. You know when data should sit in a document store like MongoDB or a
relational database like MYSQL. You know how to scale an architecture to
hundreds of thousands of users and then to millions of users.

We are a venture backed startup. We've taped on Dragon's Den in Canada. We've
launched in Canada and are executing on the master plan to take over the
world. We live in Vancouver. We love Vancouver. We are kicking the shit out of
the 4:20 attitude. We are hungry and we have a chip on our shoulders. We are
gonna win just like the Canucks.

Join us.

~~~
bartonfink
Is "kicking the shit out of the 4:20 attitude" some sort of reference to
marijuana usage? I'm not at all familiar with this turn of phrase.

~~~
spitfire
Being that they're from Vancouver I think it would be. The only way to be more
sure is if they were from Nelson.

------
js2
RockMelt is hiring a variety of positions[1] in Mountain View, CA, but we
could really use a sysadmin who'd prefer to spend most of her day automating
her job. Devops, SRE, tools builder, whatever you want to call it, someone who
uses code to make operations easier, faster, better.

 _jay@rockmelt.com_

[1] <http://www.rockmelt.com/jobs.html>

------
svec
Boston, MA.

Ember is hiring for embedded software engineers and QA engineers in Boston:
<http://www.ember.com/company_careers.html>

We develop the chips, software, and tools for wireless sensor networks.

I’ve worked at Ember since December, and it’s the best place I’ve ever worked
(and I’ve worked at some pretty good places!) And, no joke, all of my
coworkers say the same thing. So either we’re that great of a place to work,
or there’s something in the water, but either way, it’s awesome.

But, as Levar Burton says, you don’t have to take my word for it: We were just
voted one of the top places to work in Boston:
[http://www.bizjournals.com/boston/news/2011/05/03/bbj-
announ...](http://www.bizjournals.com/boston/news/2011/05/03/bbj-announces-
best-places-to-work.html)

Our QA engineers are more “developer-y” than many QA roles, so definitely
check it out even if you’re not in the market for a more traditional QA
position.

Email me if you’re interested: hnjune2011@saidsvec.com

------
ADhuna
Sunnyvale (fulltime, remote, H1B)

Infoaxe was founded by two graduate students at Stanford University, Jonathan
& Vijay to fundamentally change the way Personalized Search & Content
discovery happens today on the Web.

You will work closely with the founding team and play a big role in Infoaxe's
success. You will help in shaping the product and influencing Infoaxe's
culture as we grow. We pay extremely competitively (above market) and offer
significant equity.

Requirements: B.S, M.S. or Ph.D in Computer Science or equivalent Extremely
proficient in Java (C++, Python or other OO experience may help) Proficiency
with the LAMP stack (Linux, Apache, MySQL, Perl/PHP), Tomcat Experience with
Machine Learning or Data Mining a plus

We are happy to offer a referral bonus of $1000 as a token of our
appreciation, if you refer somebody to interview with us and we hire that
person.

Read more here: <http://www.infoaxe.com/infoaxehiring.html>

------
Ixiaus
San Diego, CA; WhooshTraffic is hiring for a junior programming position
(intern or fulltime): <http://whooshtraffic.com>

We use Python + Pyramid, MySQL, and Erlang. Remote will be considered but we
prefer local.

Email resume & link to your BitBucket, GitHub, or other social coding profile
to _jobs@whooshtraffic.com_

------
buymorechuck
Palo Alto, CA - Flipboard Seeking iOS, service, and web developers with a
passion for design and craftsmanship. (No remote is possible.)
<http://www.flipboard.com/jobs> [NSString stringWithFormat:@"%@+HN@%@.com",
@"charles", @"flipboard"] "%s+HN@%s.com" % ("charles", "flipboard")

------
bgormsen
New York, NY (PHP developers but we are mostly tech agnostic)

Jetsetter is looking for entrepreneurial engineers. We are a small group of
technology-focused engineers and product creators that are excited by travel
and expanding the online experience beyond a simple search form.

We value hackers and creative thinkers who use technology to solve real
problems. We like doing things the right way. Here are some recent examples of
things we’ve built:

<http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2011/04/jetsetter-ipad-app/>

<http://on.msnbc.com/kcEHR2>

For immediate consideration, or if you just want to talk/ask questions about
what it is like here, send me a note... bgormsen@jetsetter.com

------
wehriam
Distributed team, East Coast seeks Python generalists.

HiiDef, Inc is a consumer web incubator with two rapidly growing properties,
<http://flavors.me/> and <http://goodsie.com>

Help us solve the challenges that revolve around top notch user experiences.
We're continually building new products and features, scaling infrastructure,
and responding to our enthusiastic customers.

Team members have flexible hours, top notch hardware, and experienced,
talented co-workers invested in their success. We pride ourselves on a results
oriented, laid back culture and seek people who can thrive with an exceptional
amount of independence.

Please contact me directly at johnwehr@hiidef.com

------
julsonl
Sociable Labs is hiring a bunch of engineers for front-end, back-end and
leadership roles. We're making great strides in creating a platform that
drives sales and referral traffic from social networks (mostly from Facebook).

We're a highly collaborative bunch consisting of Google, MIT and Microsoft
alumni who likes to learn and kick ass. Non-standard employee perks include a
no personal time off policy (we don't count how much vacation time you've
accrued), and huge amounts of gourmet chocolate.

E-mail me at julson@sociablelabs.com and I'll make sure to pester our HR with
your resume. =D

Here's a link to our jobs page: <http://www.sociablelabs.com/careers.htm>

~~~
julsonl
We are located in San Mateo, CA btw.

------
bdittmer
San Francisco, CA - Fulltime - WiseView Research
(<http://www.easyshiftapp.com>, <http://www.wise-view.com>) - RoR Engineer (or
anyone that can code and is smart)

We're a funded startup located in San Francisco working out of the awesome
Rocketspace co-working facility (<http://www.rocket-space.com>). We recently
launched our app in private beta and will be rolling out nationwide later this
year. Competitive salary, meaningful stock allocations and full health
benefits.

Contact me at brian@wise-view.com if interested!

------
cadr
San Francisco, CA - Blurb Blurb lets people tell their stories - currently
through print-on-demand books, but increasingly through other venues.

We are both established and growing like mad (we were #47 on last year's Inc
500). We have a great group of people and a lot of fun challenges in the year
ahead. We just launched a bevy of new products (our iPhone app is getting
great reviews).

We have great benefits, a great work/life balance, and we're in a great
location close to the BART, CalTrain, and lots of food options.

We are currently hiring for many positions - front end, Rails, iPhone, and
more. <http://www.blurb.com/join_us>

(Tell them Ben S sent you)

------
cristinacordova
Palo Alto, CA - PULSE - Interns & Full-Time Employees.

We're looking for Backend, Android iOS and Web developers to join our team and
reinvent the news reading experience on mobile devices. Shoot me an email at
cc@alphonsolabs.com if you're interested!

------
agotterer
Lot18, New York, NY

We're an agile technology startup based in New York City. Lot18 is a
marketplace for wineries to sell direct to consumers.

Open Software Engineering Positions:

Back-end Lead

Back-end Developer

Web Application Lead

Web Application Developer

Front End Developer

Mobile Application Developer

Technical Project Manager

Full list with descriptions: <http://www.lot18.com/careers>

Why you should work here:

\- Well funded. We’ve raised $13M from tier one investors.

\- People actually use our product. Over 250k users have joined since we
launched in October.

\- It’s not social media. We have a real business model and do 7 figures a
month in revenue.

\- Benefits: Competitive salary, stock options, medical/dental paid in full,
flex vacation policy, plenty of wine, lots of challenges and interesting
problems to solve.

------
benblack
San Francisco, CA

Boundary is building a platform for real-time network operations,
visualization, and exploration. We have exciting challenges in high-speed data
collection, large-scale data processing, user experience, and interface
design. We work with a variety of languages, including Scala, Erlang, C/C++,
and Javascript. We're venture-backed and our small, talented team is growing
fast. Our jobs page is at <https://boundary.com/jobs> or you can email us at
jobs@boundary.com. If you are great at what you do and want to make a real
impact, we'd love to hear from you!

------
danielhfrank
New York, NY - Software Engineer wanted

Trendrr is a real-time data processing engine that powers Trendrr.com,
Trendrr.tv, and other media experiences. We are a small, lean startup. Our
stack is built on open source, and we believe in giving back wherever
possible. This is a very small development team, and you will have a hand in
everything.

For more information about the position see:
[http://blog.trendrr.com/2011/05/24/software-engineer-
wanted-...](http://blog.trendrr.com/2011/05/24/software-engineer-wanted-were-
hiring/) or contact me directly, I am a developer at Trendrr and am happy to
answer your questions

------
toddml
New York, NY (full-time, onsite)

bitly - <http://bitly.com/jobs> (or just e-mail jobs@bitly.com)

We're adding Systems Administrators, Frontend Developers, Infrastructure
Engineers, and a UX Designer

We can handle H1Bs if necessary

~~~
achompas
Hey Todd, does bit.ly take on interns at all?

~~~
toddml
We do, although we're fairly full up on interns this summer. Feel free to
shoot us an email though.

------
ekanes
Public Relations Intern (part-time, paid)

Company: FastCustomer -- <http://www.fastcustomer.com/>

Location: Remote, work from home

We've made a way for people to skip waiting on hold for customer service at
all the major companies (banks, airlines, credit cards, etc.) So far we've
saved people over 100k minutes waiting on hold. The press is pretty receptive
to this idea as it solves a clear need that everyone has (everyone hates
waiting on hold) but we'd love someone's help with organizing our press
efforts.

Know anyone who's extremely organized, writes well and loves talking to new
people? Hook us up!

aaron*fastcustomer.com

------
rob_rasmussen
Austin, Texas - Onsite, full-time, will relocate.

Spiceworks is hiring <http://www.spiceworks.com/jobs/>

We're mostly a Ruby shop. I'm a developer there and it's easily the best team
I've worked with.

~~~
alttab
Rob beat me to it. Spiceworks is growing and we have a fantastic team and work
environment!

------
billkirtley
Cambridge, MA

ActBlue is looking for looking for engineers who share our political goals,
our commitment to rock-solid dependability, and our impatience with
inefficiency. Our technical team is small: you'll be taking on significant
responsibility right out of the gate. Candidates should have a solid grasp on
web application architecture, a commitment to code quality, and be well-versed
in at least one of Rails, jQuery, HTML5, or PostgreSQL. Bonus points for
design experience and good writing skills.

<https://secure.actblue.com/content/jobs>

------
mental_thinking
Los Angeles (Hollywood), CA

Gobbler is funded startup in Hollywood, CA focusing on backup and
collaboration for pro audio. We have multiple open positions and are
interested in talking to anyone with mid-to-senior level experience in:

    
    
      * Rails Engineer: Ruby on Rails, MongoDB, NodeJS, Redis
      * Desktop (OSX) Application Engineer: Desktop UI/UX, Objective-C, C++
      * DevOps: AWS, Chef, Vagrant
    

Please email dan@gobbler.com if you are interested in hearing any more about
these positions.

More details at: <http://www.getgobbler.com/about/jobs>

------
rzeligzon
There will be around 120 start-ups looking to hire at the Silicon Alley Talent
Fair on June 16th. You can view the list of hiring Start-ups along with the
positions they are looking to fill: bit.ly/SATFtalent

------
nmueller
Menlo Park, CA

Nearbuy Systems is looking for a great software engineer.

We're a well funded, year-old startup working on indoor location-based
systems. You're a generalist engineer who is a pro at C++, CUDA, Ruby or
JavaScript, loves learning new things, working with a small team and shipping
code.

I know we're not in SOMA or the Dogpatch, or wherever people pay for fancy
offices these days, but we are close to Caltrain and right on the SF2G Bayway
route.

See <http://www.nearbuysystems.com/company/engineer> for more information.

------
bobbyi
San Francisco, CA

Affine Systems generates data about online video using computer vision (face
recognition, product recognition, scene classification, etc.) for advertisers
to use in targeting and filtering their online video campaigns.

We did over a million dollars in revenue last year working on campaigns for
major brands. We recently raised our B round, led by Crosslink Capital, the
investors behind Pandora.

We are looking for test-driven engineers (and sysadmins) to work on an
internet-scale video processing pipeline using Python, MySQL, Selenium, ffmpeg
and other open source tools. Its goal is to find and ingest videos from web
pages and to generate and store metadata about those videos using our vision
algorithms written in C++.

You aren't expected to have a background in computer vision, but it would be
great if you are interested in learning more about it. We are building a
cross-functional team, so you will work closely with our computer vision
experts to plan new capabilities and bring them into production. We are also
looking for computer vision experts who feel the need as we do to build an
engine that can watch and understand all of the world's video. This is truly
the greatest AI problem as there is no more quintessentially human activity
than watching TV.

No remote hires, please. You must be willing to work at our office five days a
week in a pair programming environment.

If interested, please contact me (founder/ CTO) at bobby@affinesystems.com
Thanks.

------
andrewpbrett
Bay Area, CA

Cake Health is building tools to make the health insurance industry more
transparent. We help people and companies make more informed decisions about
their health care.

We're built on Rails, mySQL, HAML, SASS, and jQuery, and we use Git and Rspec
to keep us sane. We're looking for people who can speak the language fluently
in at least a few of those areas and can order dinner in all of them (or could
at least ask for directions and figure something out).

More at <http://cakehealth.com/jobs>

------
daredia
Redwood City, CA - fulltime - H1B applicants welcome

BillShrink is hiring for a number of positions - front end and back end (Java)
developers, product managers, even sales guys -
<http://www.billshrink.com/jobs/>

BillShrink is the VC-backed company behind the recently announced
StatementRewards ([http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/billshrink-debuts-
st...](http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/billshrink-debuts-
statementrewardssm-platform-for-financial-institutions-104271478.html)), a
free service that enables financial institutions to provide consumers with
exclusive, targeted rewards at their favorite merchants. Consumers are
rewarded for their loyalty by receiving money-saving offers as well as
personalized recommendations for finding the right TV service, cell phone
plan, gas station and more. These powerful bill analysis applications are also
available directly to consumers on BillShrink.com, which has found 1.6 million
users more than 1 billion dollars in savings.

BillShrink is a two-time Webby Award nominee, was listed among the “Top 20
Best Money Websites” by Money Magazine, and named one of the “Best Web Sites”
by Kiplinger’s. The company has been featured in the country’s leading news
sources including The Wall Street Journal, The New York Times, Consumer
Reports, Fortune, The Dr. Oz Show, The Today Show, CNN, ABC and CBS. The
company publishes the popular "Shrinkage is Good" blog, which features
commentary on the latest economic news and savings tips

------
phillytom
Conshohocken, PA - Monetate

We're hiring at Monetate. We've hired great people from HN.

We're a SAAS provider of testing, targeting and personalization tools (i.e.
segmentation, A/B testing, MVT). We've got existing high-volume customers.

<http://jobs.monetate.com/>

* We're looking for backend engineers who want to work on data and web problems at scale.

* We're also hiring front-end developers who want to help build and test experiments and own our client-facing UI. Javascript all around!

Feel free to email me any questions - tom at monetate com.

------
dannywen
New York City (Ruby on Rails)

At Harvest, we're making it super easy for people to track time and send
invoices online. We're looking for a Rails developer to join our growing team.

<http://www.getharvest.com/careers/rails-developer>

Rails Dev? Read about our Rails 3 upgrade experience from earlier this year:
[http://www.getharvest.com/blog/2011/01/harvest-is-running-
ra...](http://www.getharvest.com/blog/2011/01/harvest-is-running-rails-3/)

------
wrs
Seattle (or San Francisco) - Product/UX Designer

Picture of Health makes tools that help people take care of people. We are
well-funded, self-funded, pre-launch, and small (4 in Seattle, 2 in SF). This
is an opportunity to be in the first wave and help define how we do things.

We're looking for a product designer who will own design for our web and
device software products. We're building consumer services, and having the
right design will be critical to our success. This person needs to make sure
our products are successful at solving problems for people. Some visual design
ability would be great, but this is primarily an interaction design position.

The current dev team is me plus three former Hashrocketeers in downtown
Seattle. Our stack is Rails; our process is story-based, test-driven, and
design-respectful. (We'd love to hear from great developers as well if you're
interested -- see <http://vurl.me/AZHL>)

We'd prefer to keep the dev/design team in Seattle for now, but we could bend
this rule for an exceptional person who wants to be in SF.

Misc. company facts: My co-founder used to be CEO of Sun Microsystems. We have
competitive salary, equity, and benefits. Our new office is a former hair
salon, so we have unlimited hot water. Dogs welcome. (More facts on request.)

Apply: <http://vurl.me/BMFE>

------
chuckharmston
Washington, DC

Threespot - <http://threespot.com>

Threespot is a mid-sized digital communications agency that focuses on the do-
gooding world: typically nonprofits, foundations, and government agencies.
We're a tight-knit bunch of whip smart folks trying to do great things through
our incredible array of clients, which includes: ACLU, Amnesty International,
Brookings Institution, Conservation International, Humane Society, Knight
Foundation, MacArthur Foundation, National Park Service, Peace Corps, Planned
Parenthood, and Smithsonian Institution.

In the technology department we're hiring multiple developers for two
positions:

Front-End Developer: <http://www.threespot.com/about/jobs/developer/>

Web Software Engineer/Developer: <http://www.threespot.com/about/jobs/sw-
engineer/>

Though we're open to candidates with all sorts of backgrounds, I think it's
fair to say that we'd prefer backend folks with experience in one or more MVC
frameworks, especially Django and Rails.

We're also hiring marketing folks, art directors and designers, UX leads,
project managers, and more: <http://www.threespot.com/about/>

Contact info in my profile.

------
floodfx
San Francisco - SENIOR, JUNIOR,INTERN, REMOTE, H1B

Bizo is hiring Software Engineers...

We’re a small, disciplined team that gets a lot done. We have more data
centers than engineers. We write quality, scalable software. We survived the
AWS outage unscathed. We believe in teamwork and communication: comments,
design reviews, code reviews for every change, weekly tech talks. We believe
in giving developers ownership over projects. We believe Engineering is more
than coding. We have fun and keep the beer fridge well stocked.

We are looking for motivated problem solvers with an entrepreneurial / hacker
spirit.

Our development blog: <http://dev.bizo.com/> Our open source projects:
<http://code.bizo.com/>

Languages we (mainly) use: Java, Scala, Ruby, Javascript. Languages we’ve used
in hackdays, so who knows: Erlang, Go, C, Groovy, R, matlab. Other
technologies: AWS (EC2, S3, SimpleDB, …, everything really), Hadoop, Hive,
GWT, AppEngine, Linux, Tomcat, Nginx, MongoDB, MySQL, Solr.

And, we’re open. We believe in the right tool for the right job, and we are
willing to try things out and take risks when it makes sense.

More info available at: <http://bizoneers.com> or email: bizoneers@bizo.com

-Donnie (donnie@bizo.com)

------
mattculbreth
Atlanta, GA

Endgame Systems is hiring! If you are an exceptionally gifted engineer we want
to speak to you.

We're hiring for a web developer position, ideally with this kind of
experience:

    
    
      * Python
    
      * Django
    
      * MySQL, Cassandra
    
      * JavaScript, especially JQuery
    
      * CSS and grid-based layouts
    
      * Linux, shell scripting, git, sys admin chops
    
    

We're lean, have a well funded and managed operation, and we're leaders in the
space. Join us.

Please get in touch with us at careers @ endgamesystems.com.

------
josephruscio
San Francisco, CA - REMOTE, INTERN

Librato - <http://librato.com> is looking to hire a fifth engineer into our
small team. We've building a great product for infrastructure
monitoring/management with enthusiastic early adopters. As a ground-floor
member of the company you’ll receive a competitive salary and a meaningful
equity position:

<https://silverline.librato.com/careers>

------
shennyg
Los Angeles, CA - Full Time

SaveFans! is a high-growth, early stage company, that provides a fully-
automated, turn-key platform for buyers and sellers to negotiate prices and
purchase event tickets.

    
    
      Job Perks
      * Play a big role on a small team
      * Work closely with founders and executives from some of the largest media companies in America
      * Leave your fingerprint on a huge industry
      * Have stock options in a company that is fixing a broken model
      * Be the first employee for a funded start-up
    
      Requirements
      * Experience building web applications 
      * Experience with MVC design patterns and frameworks 
      * Demonstrated fanatical attention to detail 
      * Familiarity with source control systems (Git) 
    
      Pluses
      * Experience with agile development processes
      * Appreciation of software development best practices, but knows when it is important to deliver code
      * Experience with git flow, Vagrant, Memcached, Amazon Web Services
      * Comfortable working on the command line
      * SQL optimization chops 
    
    

[http://savefans.theresumator.com/apply/Iui6yk/Web-
Engineer.h...](http://savefans.theresumator.com/apply/Iui6yk/Web-
Engineer.html?source=HN)

------
claytonm
Seattle, WA - Software Development Engineer

AWS - My team is looking for software engineers passionate about building new
web services. If you’re interested in building high performance distributed
systems, come join a new AWS service and influence the direction of the
leading cloud provider. We have several positions for a range of experience
levels. If you’re not in Seattle but are up for a change of scenery, Amazon
has a great relocation program that makes it extremely easy to join AWS.

To apply, send your resume to aws-jobs-fast-yc@amazon.com.

AWS is an unique mix of startup culture/autonomy combined with the ability to
leverage the incredible infrastructure of Amazon/AWS. I’ve worked in AWS for
the past year and I’ve learned more in that time than I thought possible. I’m
an infrastructure person at heart, and at other companies I’ve worked for, I’m
always torn between doing the deep engineering that I love, or working on a
more customer focused product. In AWS, they are one and the same. I like
having scalability, availability, and performance as core features of the
product I’m building. Another thing I love about working in AWS is the impact
your work has - your service is used by thousands of developers, and those
developers use your service in ways you never imagined, which are then used by
millions of people.

Detailed job descriptions :

<https://us-amazon.icims.com/jobs/133388/job> <https://us-
amazon.icims.com/jobs/137679/job> <https://us-
amazon.icims.com/jobs/137677/job>

------
czue
Boston, MA.

Dimagi is hiring a Senior Engineer in Boston. We are a small social enterprise
that make apps that support healthcare systems in the developing world. We
focus on mobile and SMS-based applications.

Any excellent programmers welcome to apply.

Experience with Python, CouchDB or Android is a plus.

Dimagi: <http://www.dimagi.com/> Careers:
<http://www.dimagi.com/about/careers/>

------
ihunter
LA,SF,Seattle,KC,DC,NYC [REMOTE]

Zaarly (<http://zaarly.com>) is hiring a JS client developer, experience in
backbone.js would be amazing. Great eye for design, be able to craft web
clients running off our API.

If you're in LA, SF, Seattle, KC, DC or NYC we've got an office for you to
work from, otherwise work from home. Live anywhere and fly in to our week
hackathons at these satellite offices.

Send email to jobs AT zaarly DOT com.

~~~
mediamaker
I'd like to try my hand at playing around with the Zarrly API. Is there
documentation?

------
ryanb
We are.

Tutorspree (YC W11) is hiring PHP Hackers and Designers (Remote is okay, but
NYC is preferred)

* <http://www.tutorspree.com/jobs>

------
billpaetzke
Leads360.com

El Segundo, CA (in the Los Angeles area near LAX)

Software Engineer - full-time, local only

We need developers who are comfortable with the .NET stack. We have hired
three devs from MySpace and are looking for more.

Our product is a B2B web app for salespeople to manage their leads. We aim to
be the cutting edge solution in the space, so there are lots of interesting
problems to work on.

We're experiencing lots of growth. This is a great time to join. Email Bill at
bpaetzke@leads360.com.

------
phatseat
Pathway Genomics: jobs@pathway.com

Location: Sorrento Valley, San Diego, CA

Position: Engineer - We believe engineers are capable of providing their
expertise on many fronts beyond just software development. As a pathway
engineer you'll primarily be working with a LAMP stack using the Zend MVC
Framework, however you will have the opportunity to use many additional skills
including: javascript, Perl, Python, R...and technologies like: nodejs and
tahoe-lafs. You'll be involved in product development and provide a
significant contribution every day.

Standard Competitive Benefits: Salary, Stock Options,
Health/Dental/Vision...and our softball team is in 1st place in our league!

About Pathway: Pathway is a growing venture funded startup that has been in
business for 3 years. You've heard of us because when we were about to launch
our product in 6000 walgreen's stores nationwide, we caught the attention of
the national news as well as the FDA. We have a CLIA certified genetics
testing lab on site and an amazing team of scientists and professionals. We
provide affordable genetic reports for individuals and their doctors; we make
a difference in people's lives.

------
Lisa_O
Chicago, IL BrightTag is hiring <http://www.brighttag.com>

BrightTag is an early stage vc-funded start-up based in downtown Chicago. We
are looking for a front-end developer who possesses a rare blend of “arts and
programming smarts” to join a technical team working to transform the way data
rights management is handled on the Internet.

You should have a passion for information architecture, UI design and front-
end development (JavaScript, CSS, HTML, etc). You're happpiest when coding and
solving interesting problems. You're really smart and amazing but your ego
doesn’t require that you be the only smart and amazing person on your team.

Our management team knows how to build successful tech companies from the
ground up. Our CTO is Eric Lunt, the former CTO/founder of Feedburner.

We are big on innovation, getting work done and not into drama or big company
politics. We believe in our employees having a life outside of work, are big
advocates of being involved in the open source community and are just nice
people.

Want to know more? Contact Lisa O'Keefe lokeefe(at)brighttag(dot)com

Please, NO 3rd party recruiters or outsourcing firms.

------
janj
Location - Preferably San Fran, Tampa, Miami, Austin, Boston but other areas
OK

Need - we need one Android and one iPhone programmer

Company - we're C Monster Solutions, developers of the mobile app called Ship
Mate. The app has roughly 50,000 uses per day and can be found in the App
Store's Top 20 Travel Apps with Zagat, Disney, Tripit, etc. Our business is in
the vacation travel industry (specifically cruises). At times, employment may
require coding from a hammock on the back of a cruise ship with rum.

Android Programmer Needed - Ship Mate for the Android has about 20% of the
features of Ship Mate for the iPhone. We need someone to bring it up to par
asap. Once we have those in place, we'll need to tie the app into the back end
we're currently building.

iPhone Programmer Needed - we have some smaller projects as well as some huge,
lofty goals for a prospective iPhone programmer, depending on the skill level.

Compensation - negotiable - we can structure it in a traditional manner or we
can get creative if that's your flavor.

Ideal Candidate - bored with their current employment and wanting to be
involved in something that's exciting and entrepreneurial and in a sweet
industry.

shipmateapp.com

------
hoffstein
New York, NY - Multibillion-dollar hedge fund looking for an exceptional
programmer to join our core development team.

We build the tools and engines used by the fund's portfolio managers, traders,
quantitative analysts, and back office team to develop trading strategies,
analyze risk, and manage day-to-day trading operations across a wide range of
markets. We are language-agnostic, but would like someone who knows at least
one general-purpose language (C++, C#, Java, etc.) and one get-it-done
scripting language (Python, PERL, etc.) well enough to create rock-solid,
production-quality systems.

Strong financial mathematics skills are obviously a plus, but those can be
taught (and we are happy to teach you). What cannot be taught, and what we
seek most, is an intense passion for programming and the desire to tackle the
types of difficult problems found in the financial domain. If this sounds
interesting to you, please email hropportunity1@gmail.com (sorry for the
throwaway address, but for various reasons we cannot publish our actual
contact info). Or, if you prefer, contact me directly through my HN profile.

~~~
pdilip
There is no contact info in your HN profile

------
j_baker
San Francisco (SOMA)

Apture is hiring for several positions including front end and back end
engineers: <http://www.apture.com/jobs/>

We want to make it easy for people to satisfy their curiosity. Drop me a line
if you do too (email's in my profile).

We have interesting technological problems (we use python, eventlet, mysql and
redis), but you'll be sucked in by our great people and cool product.

------
cwe
Bellevue, WA and Tempe, AZ. Datasphere is hiring lots of product people, as
well as marketing/sales/etc: <http://www.datasphere.com/careers>

Positions HN people might like:

\- Web User Experience Developer

\- Principal Software Design Engineer

\- Senior Program Manager

\- Software Design Engineer

\- Software Development in Test (SDET)

About DataSphere:

DataSphere Technologies, Inc. (www.DataSphere.com) is a web technology and
hyperlocal ad sales company focused on generating online profits for media
companies. Our products and solutions are creating tremendous value and game
changing economics for our customers. We are headquartered in Bellevue,
Washington and led by a team of Internet veterans with backgrounds from
Amazon.com, IMDb, Microsoft, RealNetworks, AltaVista, Trendwest and other
leading companies.

This is your chance to be a part of an awesome team of people and contribute
to an environment focused on continuous innovation, employee ownership and
work life balance. If you love a challenge, want to create huge impact, share
our 'work hard/play hard' culture, thrive on change, and continuously strive
for excellence, apply for a position with us today!

------
skorte
Palo Alto, CA

Server Side Quality Assurance Engineer

You are an experienced Software QA Engineer who is energetic, motivated,
smart, and interested in working with a team comprised of same. You leverage
your technical and analytical background to successfully perform your trade,
and you get that detail-orientation isn’t a soft requirement but an absolute
necessity for outstanding work.

If working in an enterprise level position on a complex and highly-extensible
platform sounds like something exciting, you meet the requirements listed
below, and you’ve read about (and identified with our company culture) then
we’re ready to talk!

Responsibilities

    
    
        Review preliminary spec designs
        Design test cases using functional requirements
        Run test scripts and validate functionality
        Perform regression/verification testing
        Find and file defects; verify fixed deficiencies
        Debug server side/problem solve
        Test for scale
        Maintain enterprise deployments
        Work with developers to insure a successful, high quality release
    

Requirements

    
    
        B.S. in computer science, engineering, information systems, or equivalent experience
        Finance or Mathematics background is a plus
        Firm grasp of Back End QA methodologies with a focus on scale performance
        Experience with Linux/Unix
        Strong Shell scripting, Python or Perl
        Oracle, Postgres and/or other database know-how
        Working knowledge of SQL
        Systems administration experience highly preferred
        Ability to work in a fast moving environment with quick turnaround objectives
        Excellent teamwork, independent decision making, and written/verbal communication skills
        Analytical thinking, problem solving, trouble shooting and attention to detail a must

------
derekdb
Amazon and especially Amazon Web Services are hiring.

Looking to work on a very large distributed system and the opportunity to
impact a huge customer base? Come join S3! <https://us-
amazon.icims.com/jobs/103943/job>, for more of our open positions see
<http://aws.amazon.com/s3-jobs/>

------
StyleOwner
San Francisco

StyleOwner is hiring. We're looking for a strong Ruby engineer for mostly
backend engineering stuff but maybe a bit of web / frontend stuff.

For the right candidate we will pay _very_ well.

Please email matt@styleowner.com if you want more details about our team and
our app. I'd love to have a quick chat with you to fill you in and answer any
questions.

We're ready to hire asap, so please let me know how quickly you would want to
join us :)

------
mrbogle
San Francisco (Financial District)

AdRoll is hiring for a number of positions:

<http://www.adroll.com/why/careers>

Scalability Engineer: [http://adroll.jobscore.com/jobs/adroll/scalability-
engineer/...](http://adroll.jobscore.com/jobs/adroll/scalability-
engineer/d0eRBmq9Cr4ihCeJe4bk1X)

Front-end Engineer: [http://adroll.jobscore.com/jobs/adroll/front-end-
engineer/cI...](http://adroll.jobscore.com/jobs/adroll/front-end-
engineer/cI3vgwq9Sr4lDreJe4bk1X)

AI Engineer: [http://adroll.jobscore.com/jobs/adroll/ai-
engineer/atUo04o0G...](http://adroll.jobscore.com/jobs/adroll/ai-
engineer/atUo04o0Gr3QeaeJe4axtb)

Lead Visual Designer: [http://adroll.jobscore.com/jobs/adroll/lead-visual-
designer/...](http://adroll.jobscore.com/jobs/adroll/lead-visual-designer/bZ-
ckgnxqr4kg3eJe4bk1X)

Graphic Design Intern: [http://adroll.jobscore.com/jobs/adroll/graphic-design-
intern...](http://adroll.jobscore.com/jobs/adroll/graphic-design-
intern/d1zf8sAHur4jsgeJe4bk1X)

Also, Marketing Director, Sales, BizDev, etc.

~~~
mrbogle
Forgot to mention an easy email address:

careers@adroll.com or me directly at ben@adroll.com

------
tomnewton
London, UK ( fulltime )

iwi.com ( <http://iwi.com> ) a division of Gamesys Ltd
(<http://gamesyscorporate.com/>).

We're building a social games company within one of the most successful gaming
companies in the UK, located centrally at Piccadilly Circus.

We're currently hiring:

1 x C# .NET Developers to work on our gaming Platform Team. Experience with
Amazon AWS preferred, but not essential. Our platform runs exclusively on AWS
utilising nearly every service available: EC2, SimpleDB, RDS, S3, CloudFront,
SES and more...

2 x Objective-C / C++ Developers to work on our mobile team, developing
awesome games for iOS. OpenGL experience a plus.

1 x Actionscript 3 Games developer to join our team of 5 AS3 developers. Get
in touch with us if you're looking for a challenge and love to build games.

Get in touch to apply: <http://www.iwi.com/join-us/> put HackerNews in the
subject, or holler @ <http://twitter.com/tomnewton> on Twitter.

------
wensing
REMOTE Austin, TX preferred.

Stormpulse is looking for:

(1) Front-end engineer

(1) Back-end engineer

(2) "Inside"/corporate sales reps

We are Python + AWS. Our team is composed of 3 technical founders and 1 jack-
of-all-trades.

We're the #1 search result for "storm tracking" and are actively selling to
the Fortune 500.

Bootstrapped startup, ergo engineer positions equity + cash (read: profit-
based) compensation along the way. Sales will receive commission or
commission+equity split.

------
nikoftime
San Diego, CA - H1B welcome, Full-Time.

Seeking Python developers: <http://www.brightscope.com/about/careers/>

BrightScope (<http://www.BrightScope.com>) is a rapidly growing analytics
start-up focused on the massive retirement plan market. BrightScope is located
in the Sorrento Mesa area of San Diego but has quickly captured national
attention and gained substantial market traction because of its prominent role
in the national policy debate on retirement issues. The company's mission is
to increase the retirement security of America's workforce by bringing
transparency and efficiency to the 401k plan market. BrightScope has been
featured in the Wall Street Journal, TechCrunch, Fortune, Forbes, Fast
Company, BusinessWeek, CNN-Money, and CNBC. In addition, BrightScope's
research has been cited by the Senate Aging Committee in its most recent
report on target date funds.

------
jerryr
Palo Alto, CA (very close to Caltrain)

MindTribe is hiring Electrical, Mechanical, and Software engineers. We're an
engineering consultancy in downtown Palo Alto (considering an office in SF
very soon though, so if that interests you, let us know). Notable projects
include the Aliph Jawbone headset, the Pure Digital Flip (before it was
acquired by Cisco). We're looking for thought leaders who will help us bring
agile development to physical products in support of our clients' customer
development efforts.

<http://mindtribe.com/jobs/>

I'm our Director of Software Engineering and, despite the requirements listed
on our website, I'm specifically looking for enthusiastic embedded developers
with strong C skills, test-driven development discipline, and agile planning
experience--regardless of degree or pedigree. And the agile experience/mindset
is more important than intimate knowledge of C. If this excites you, contact
me at hn@mindtribe.com.

------
cliftonk
Dallas, TX

Operations Engineer - OrgSync, Inc.

We’re looking for a log-hugging performance enthusiast to take charge of the
OrgSync cloud-based infrastructure. You will have a great degree of freedom in
designing an architecture that will facilitate rapid growth and reliability
while improving performance every step of the way. You should be comfortable
working with Ruby application code. This is a full-time position is at our
headquarters in Dallas, TX.

Requirements:

• 2+ years of Linux systems administration

• Strong understanding of the Ruby programming language

• Experience identifying and troubleshooting performance bottlenecks

• Experience with relational databases (MySQL or PostgreSQL) including complex
queries and optimization

• Familiarity with web proxies, servers and caching tools (HAProxy, Nginx,
etc)

• Familiarity with authentication systems (CAS, SAML, Shibboleth, LDAP a plus)

• Familiarity with cloud services (Amazon EC2, S3, EBS, CloudFront a plus)

• Familiarity with cache and key-value stores (Redis and Memcached a plus)

• Strong written and verbal communication skills

Contact me directly if interested at clifton[at]orgsync[dot]com

------
lpolovets
Los Angeles, CA and Silicon Valley, CA -- Factual

Remote work is a definite possibility, but in-person is highly preferred. We
are looking for full-timers and interns.

Factual aims to be the place where people meet to share, improve, and mash-up
data. We have an awesome team that is still fairly small, and an incredible
CEO (he was the co-founder of Applied Semantics, which was sold to Google and
became AdSense). We recently raised a Series A from Andreessen-Horowitz, and
our customers include Facebook (we provide some of their Places data) and
Newsweek. We have lots of challenging problems to work on at all layers of the
stack: data cleaning and canonicalization, deduping, storage, serving, APIs,
etc. If you love data, Factual is the place to be.

We're looking for awesome Java generalists. Bonus points for experience with
MapReduce, machine learning, and/or Clojure.

<http://www.factual.com/jobs>

You can also email me personally at leo -at- factual.com

------
gommm
Shanghai INTERN

We are a startup doing consulting on the side to finance our product.

We mostly work with Ruby on Rails but also have a new project in Node.js. When
something is a better tool for the job, we use it and if you come and convince
us that it's the case for a part of your project, we will listen to you. So if
you're interested, send an email at intern@webagecorp.com

------
enra
Helsinki, Finland

Grey Area / Shadow Cities is hiring great web & mobile developers and server
engineers <http://www.greyarealabs.com/jobs/>

Work on new, growing location based iOS MMO game. We just launched in the US
this week <http://www.shadowcities.com>

------
frankdenbow
ToVieFor is hiring in New York City. We just graduated from the TechStars NYC
program (only 11 companies chosen out of 600 applications). The product is
built – we are iterating now. We are closing our first round of Seed
financing.

Check us out in TechCrunch (tcrn.ch/bxIu9o) and Business Insider
(read.bi/ivavCB).

We are looking for a Lead Technologist that is very comfortable in PHP, MySQL,
and ideally, has a bit of experience with Node.js and Redis.

What's in it for you? •Salary and equity competitive with other funded start-
ups and inversely proportional. •Results-based workplace with unlimited paid
time off. •Company-covered health insurance. •Reimbursement and time off for
professional development and conferences. •Awesome open co-working space in
the middle of Union Square!

You can email careers at toviefor dot com to apply or go here:

[http://www.linkedin.com/jobs?viewJob=&jobId=1645783](http://www.linkedin.com/jobs?viewJob=&jobId=1645783)

------
hendler
BetterLesson, Cambridge/Boston, MA

Content sharing and social network for teachers.

<http://betterlesson.org> Hiring UI/UX, product manager, and coders for all
levels of application stack.

Our third year, closing our series A. Good traction, fans of Ries, LAMP/SOLR
on AWS - working on Scala....

Email - jonathan [dot] hendler [at] betterlesson [dot] org

------
dan_manges
Chicago, IL

Braintree ( <http://www.braintreepayments.com/braintree-careers> )

challenging problems: a payment gateway is mission critical

web scale: we're growing quickly and working on scaling

amazing team: I'm working with 7 of the 10 best devs I've worked with in my
career

top compensation: the best devs should have the best compensation

------
_mattb
Fremont, CA - Engineers of all sorts, Interns and Full-Time

Redwood Systems is building a web-enabled platform for powering and
controlling LED lights in commercial spaces and datacenters. Our system
collects a large amount of very granular sensor data and we use this
information to save energy and increase our clients' productivity. Our
engineers work closely with big-name clients to deliver solutions and shape
the direction of our product. It's an awesome time to be working here.

We're about 50 people now and are hiring engineers for backend development,
sales support, application development, manufacturing, and power systems
development. See our full list of openings here:
<http://redwoodsystems.com/about-us/careers> Interns are being hired in many
of the same fields. Feel free to get in touch with me directly -- mball -at-
redwoodsys.com

------
darrenn
Amazon Route 53 is a highly available and scalable Domain Name System (DNS)
web service. Since December 2010, when Route 53 launched, we have been working
hard to add new features (<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2582674>), make
the service easy to use, and scale our systems. In that time, we've had a big
impact on the DNS space, attracting some major customers and filling a gap in
the market. Our team is small, nimble, and crazy smart. Working on Route 53
you'll learn _tons_ about networking, DNS, operating a tier-0 service, and
growing a business.

We've got lots of exciting plans for this year and next and we're looking for
developers and managers to help us turn them into reality. See
<http://aws.amazon.com/route53-jobs/> for details.

~~~
latch
Googling for working at amazon doesn't paint the rosiest of pictures. There
are many posts about extreme frugality and poor work-life balance. Any chance
I can get your take on it?

------
viksit
Mountain View, CA. BloomReach. Full time.

Do you pine for the days when people wrote their own map-reduces rather than
relying on clunky porcine languages? Are you just aching to translate a
regular ML algorithm to a distributed one? Do you wish you could implement
that paper on data compression to see if it may solve the problem you're
facing?

Well, this post may be just for you! *

What? Building high throughput systems at very large scale, mining data
streams, and machine learning.

Who? People with a strong computer science background with interests in
solving hard problems with practical connotations.

<http://www.bloomreach.com>

<http://www.quora.com/What-is-BloomReach-doing>

<http://www.quora.com/Is-BloomReach-worth-trying>

careers+hn@bloomreach.com

* [Due credit to Linus Torvalds, circa 1991]

------
getupstream
Austin, TX - full time

Looking for a Ruby on Rails developer. We are an award-winning and established
web company based in Austin. You’ll be working with a small team in a great
environment to create web applications based primarily on the Ruby on Rails
system. We work with some exciting clients on a national stage in an exciting
industry. Requirements: - Minimum two years experience in Ruby on Rails -
Three + years of web development experience - HTML\CSS\Javascript knowledge -
Willingness to learn new technical and web trends - Ability to work well with
a team and meet specific deadlines. Computer Science degree will also be
considered a plus.

-Ruby on Rails -CoffeeScript -SASS -JQuery -Mysql -MongoDB

Almost complete developer freedom to choose the right tool for the job.

apply: <http://www.getupstream.com/ror-hn>

------
chrisrb
San Francisco, CA - Developers, Designers, and more (full time, or contract-
to-hire)

HotelTonight is looking for developers, a designer, and more. We're an early
stage company pioneering mobile hotel bookings. We have an awesome team, and
just moved into a new office near 2nd & Mission. We also recently closed our
Series A round of over $3MM in funding from top venture companies (Battery,
Accel, First Round, and more), and made the front page of USA Today yesterday
(May 31st).

Our dev team of four uses Rails, Titanium, Coffeescript, Backbone and some
other interesting pieces to build mobile apps and an extensive back end. Lots
of testing, automation, and some devops too.

We have a couple positions posted. We're open to full time, as well as
contract-to-hire. Check out the jobs here:

<http://hoteltonight.com/jobs>

~~~
dsawler
Can you talk a little bit more about the designer role? I don't see the job
posted on your site.

------
kchilek
MyEdu.com - Austin, TX - Fulltime - PHP / JavaScript Developers

www.myedu.com

MyEdu is an education based company that helps college students plan and
manage their college career online using our innovative suite of web
applications. Our team is comprised of some of the best developers in Austin
and we are seeking a few more to join the group. You must be creative,
talented and a high performer who thrives working on projects that will change
people’s lives.

We are seeking an experienced PHP / JavaScript Developer that has extensive
experience in MVC frameworks, Object Oriented Development, agile practices and
works well both individually and with a team.

Tons of experience the the following would be a major plus: \- JQuery \-
Restful Web Services \- Solr \- XML/XSLT \- NoSql \- Document Databases \-
Memcached

Email: keith.chilek@myedu.com with your resume and any other relevant material
you have.

~~~
Cyranix
This position would be replacing me, since I'm emigrating to Canada. Email
andrew.harrison@myedu.com if you have any questions about development or
company culture.

------
krutsky
(Brooklyn, New York / H1-B, citizen, doesn't matter!)

My name is Keith Rutsky and I am a recruiter at Wireless Generation in New
York. We are a 420 person educational software company that develops
technologies to help educators in America. Currently over 200,000 teachers in
49 out of 50 states use our products like our mCLASS student assessment
software.

We are looking to hire full-time software developers (we are language
agnostic) to help us build out our product lines. Join us to help teachers
have the tools they need to make sure their young students learn math and
reading! If you can do anything, why not do something good?

If interested, email me at krutsky@wgen.net or you can apply at
<https://www.cytiva.com/wgen/details.asp?wgen1585>. :)

------
bostonpete
Burlington, MA - C++ software development of engineering desktop products.

Exa Corp (www.exa.com) is a CAE software company (primarily used for
automotive design). We have a variety of positions open on our website, but
I'm particularly focused on filling a couple of spots in my group. Here's the
posting:

    
    
       http://exa.com/pages/company/job_postings/11_Swe_Engr_CAE_MA.html
    

I manage a team of three (including me) and I'm looking to add two developers
to support our rapid growth (including a couple of big upcoming projects).
Note that the job description lists 5-7 years experience, but because I have
two open spots, I'll likely hire one more junior candidate as well.

Shoot me an e-mail if you have any interest or want more details -- the e-mail
in the posting (swppjobs@exa.com), will come to me.

------
equark
Cambridge, MA / New York, NY / Remote.

Statsia (<http://www.statsia.com>) -- Next-generation statistical computing
and data analysis. We are a high-risk / reward startup building an exciting
product to tackle some of the biggest challenges of the next few decades.

We have positions for a frontend and backend engineer. The frontend engineer
position requires strong design and javascript skills and an interest in data
analysis and visualization. The backend engineer position requires experience
in programming language design, big data, or Bayesian modeling and
computation. PhD in computer science, statistics, or related field with
speciality in quantitative methods preferred.

Significant equity possible for the right candidate.

Email: jobs@statsia.com

------
redm
Houston, TX - C/C++ and PHP Engineers

We are looking for talented individuals with or without a formal education or
experience. You must be local or willing to relocation to apply.

About Us: "MediaFire was founded in August 2006 by a group of website
enthusiasts and entrepreneurs from the San Francisco Bay Area who were
frustrated by the troublesome process of sharing large files over e-mail and
FTP. They created MediaFire to provide the world with the simplest file
hosting service for sharing files and images over the internet and launched
the first version in October of 2006. MediaFire is one of the largest websites
in the world reaching 115+ million people per month. "

Apply at: <http://www.mediafire.com/jobs.php>

------
andyduncan
Los Altos, CA – Wimm Labs

<http://wimm.com/>

About us: "We're a well-funded stealth company building a revolutionary
consumer product with an emphasis on a unique, connected user experience. Our
founders are leaders from Intel, Zing/Dell, WebTV/Microsoft, Apple,
Netflix/Roku, Palm, and Rambus, who all share a passion for building really
cool stuff. We offer competitive salaries and benefits."

We're hiring in a number of positions, including, but not limited to:

* Marketing Manager/Director

* Software Program Manager

* Developer Relations Engineer

The job descriptions are up on our LinkedIn page:
<http://www.linkedin.com/company/978865/careers>

Our funding announcement: <http://wimm.com/news.html>

------
grabs
CivicSponsor is a new, funded startup that aims to change the way governments
raise revenue and engage with their citizens. We’re building a brand-new
concept--an online marketplace for local governments to crowdfund public
projects--that’s at the center of massive global trends. If you believe in
open government, engaged communities, green spaces and children’s education,
then we want to talk to you.

We’re a small, agile team working out of SoMa, two blocks from CalTrain and
across from the ball park. Our office environment is pure startup: laid-back
but super productive, moving forward at breakneck speed to change the way
government works.

We are looking for an enthusiastic designer who:

\- Has a passion for web design and can present a portfolio of past projects.
\- Can turn a wireframe into a web masterpiece -- loves designing with pixels,
developing icons and creating clean interfaces. \- Understands UI/UX
principles and can translate that knowledge into solid user-centered design.
\- Has a strong understanding of web development and HTML / CSS (Javascript is
a nice to have as well). \- Can work independently and takes pride and
ownership in work product.

Responsibilities include:

\- Define user flows and best practice UI/UX. \- Convert wireframes/prototypes
into compelling visual user experiences. \- Create design mockups to
demonstrate how dynamic content will function. \- Develop buttons, user
interface elements, icons, etc. \- Develop web/application style guide. \-
Front-end development -- convert designs to HTML/CSS. \- Have fun, be
friendly, work well in a small team.

Knowledge, Abilities and Skills

\- Understanding of CSS3, HTML5 and how they can be used to improve the user
experience. \- Solid understanding of design, typography and UI/UX. \-
Knowledge of web standards, cross-browser compatibility issues and page
optimization. \- Javacript experience a plus. \- Mobile experience a plus. \-
Putt-putt skills highly respected.

To apply, send your resume, a link to your portfolio, and a cover letter
sharing the (short!) story of why you became a designer to: jobs [at]
civicsponsor.org

------
thinkbohemian
Austin, Tx - Fulltime

Gowalla (<http://gowalla.com>) We're the best way to keep up with your friends
and discover new places ^_^ Looking for iPhone and Android developers. Hit us
up jobs@gowalla.com, and mention that Richard sent you.

------
knikita
LA (Marina Del Rey), CA - <http://www.smalldemons.com>. We are a start up
founded by Yahoo! and MySpace alums - looking for an awesome front end dev
(full time position).

We’re still in stealth mode, but we are working on something pretty cool :).
~10 People at this point, so you may be getting in on the ground floor of what
we hope will be a very interesting company to work for.

<http://www.ziprecruiter.com/job/Web-Developer/8bd43510/> or
jobs@smalldemons.com (include HN in the subject for extra special
consideration :). Feel free to contact me (nikita@smalldemons.com) if you have
any questions.

------
raminnaimi
Sunnyvale, CA: TinyPrints/Shutterfly We're hiring experienced software
engineers for frontend and backend positions. We're an eCommerce company and
we're experiencing tremendous growth and are solving challenging scaling and
distributed systems problems. We focus on performance and best user experience
for our customers and are looking for people who share the same passion. Our
technology is LAMP based with our frontend technology being developed with
pure HTML/CSS/Javascript. We develop our own widgets! Apply here:
<http://www.shutterfly.com/about/positions.jsp> and mention Hacker News to get
preferential treatment :)

------
flyosity
Durham, NC (fulltime, remote is possible)

Bronto Software: awesome marketing & analytics web software used by companies
like Trek, Armani, Roku, Etsy, Timex and tons more. Looking for engineers to
work on BIG data and BIG scalability scenarios. We use Cassandra, Hadoop,
HBase and MySQL to manage over 100,000,000 data transactions a day.

We're a growing company (here's a news article from last week outlining just
how much we're growing... new offices, too! <http://cl.ly/7Fj8>) and the
Engineering group is filled with smart people. I'm the User Interface
Architect here, come check us out.

<http://bronto.com/company/careers>

~~~
benihana
Also, we have foosball.

------
octernion
San Francisco, CA (positions also available in New York and Colorado Springs!)

Context Optional (<http://contextoptional.com/>) arms Fortune 500 brands with
the tools and services to help them build, manage, monitor and measure their
brand presence across the social web.

We use Ruby on Rails, MongoDB, MySQL, Redis/Resque, Coffeescript, and loads of
other cool tech. We are highly competitive ping-pong players. Most of us come
from somewhat unusual backgrounds (I'm a China Studies major, for example). We
are hiring for loads of positions, including internships!

<http://contextoptional.com/company/join-us>

------
almost
SEEKING WORK Remote or based in Brighton, UK (so London is fine)

Mainly Python with Django at the moment (although my latest project uses
Tornado). Im also quite fond of Javascript despite its quirks. CSS and HTML
too of course. See <http://djangopeople.net/almostobsolete> for a few
examples. Have also worked in Flash and Flex (AS 2 and 3), C, Haskell, Ruby,
PHP and lots of others.

A little bit late to this one but thought I might as well post anyway. I got
(and am continuing to get) some good work from some cool people last time!

Looking for freelance work but feel free to contact me about anything

Tom (at) almostobsolete.net

------
christkv
Barcelona, Spain

Xing AG (<http://www.xing.com>) is hiring. If you are a ruby developer,
frontend developer or scrumm master we are looking for you to join out team
here in Barcelona. We are 16 people from all over Europe in Barcelona and are
adding another 5 people to our team. Want to work on a 10+ million user
platform under blue skies with lots of beaches and outdoor opportunities
message me for the details.

Only caveat is that for the positions in Barcelona you'll have to have a EU
citizenship. But we are also hiring in Hamburg where it's possible to get
working visas for non-eu citizens.

------
AntiRush
Game Closure - Palo Alto, CA - Software Engineer

Game Closure makes JavaScript/HTML5 games run on all mobile and browser
platforms. We are funded by A-list angel investors and VCs and won’t stop
until we are the #1 JavaScript gaming company in the world.

About You: You have a proven history of execution - HTML5 games are great! You
love the challenge of doing what has never been done with JavaScript. You have
a passion for JavaScript gaming and/or real-time multiplayer networking. You
want to work with highly competent and accomplished technologists. You might
be a visual or audio artist.

We offer competitive compensation and benefits.

contact: jobs@gameclosure.com

------
neiljohnson
London - Summer INTERN and Permanent hires

OpenMarket

Hiring Software Developers and Systems Developers for mobile messaging and
payments, might be your cup of tea....

We're a Java MySQL shop with some C++, Python and Scala around the edges, but
really we just want passionate programmers.

questions to neil.johnson at openmarket.com

<http://www.mxtelecom.com/uk/careers>
<http://www.mxtelecom.com/uk/careers/roles/sysdev>
<http://www.mxtelecom.com/uk/careers/roles/softdev>

------
fpotter
San Francisco, CA (full-time, part-time, remote possible)

Pieceable is looking to change the way mobile mobile apps are developed, much
like how WordPress changed the way many web sites are developed. We have
consumer facing stuff, some developer facing stuff - fun tech to work with
(iOS, Cappuccino).

Recently launched part of our product --
<http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/11/pieceable-viewer/>

Looking to find a great generalist engineer that can help us shape and build
the product. We were recently funded by i/o ventures.

Interested? Drop me a note at fpotter@pieceable.com

------
Valor_Thomas
POINTSTER Inc. is hiring. We are a Houston Based internet start up focused on
revolutionizing person to person interactions via a web based platform. We are
building a team of talented programmers and web developers that are
enthusiastic and can think outside the box. This is a perfect opportunity for
ambitious individuals that want to build their portfolio and gain valuable
experience. Our ideal candidate has a CS / Graphic design background, but we
are most interested in your skills and personality.

All interested applicants please send resume and links to your work to
Pointster.Info@gmail.com.

------
jwegan
Palo Alto, CA

Shopkick - <http://www.shopkick.com/jobs.html> Shopkick is a startup looking
to use mobile to transform retail shopping. Macy's, Best Buy, Target, and
Proctor and Gamble are just a few of our partners. We are backed with $20
million in funding from Kleiner Perkins and Greylock Partners. Right now we're
hiring mobile developers, server-side developers, and more! We're still small,
only about 30 employees, but we are growing fast.

Apply online at <http://www.shopkick.com/jobs.html>

------
MattRogish
Toura Mobile - New York City (Manhattan), NY Senior Rails & JS positions.
Remote is an option, NYC preferred

We're a startup based in NYC and we have a Ruby on Rails3-based platform that
allows content publishers (museums, city guides, book publishers) to build
mobile applications. They press a button, and we generate a mobile app (built
using JS, Webkit, etc.) and compiled via phonegap into binaries for the
Android and iOS app stores.

We're hiring Senior Rails and JS developers. More info:
<http://toura.com/about/jobs/#railsdeveloper>

------
klochner
San Francisco, CA - RentMineOnline, social referral marketing, is looking for
a junior RoR developer.

We're former SeedCamp and FBFund participants, currently profitable and
working out of the Presidio with a great view of the Golden Gate Bridge.

You would work directly with me on the full stack, including server
maintenance, deployment, ruby/rails development, javascript, and design. You
don't have to be an expert in any of that, just be ready to learn.

We're looking for a full-time hire in San Francisco, but starting remotely is
an option if you're not in SF yet.

email me (kevin@) if interested, please include "HN Job Post" in the title.

------
evertonfuller
Castle.so - Seeking consultants. Remote is fine - although we're based in
London, so would be nice to say hello properly!

We're a boutique file hosting site, just under a month old with hundreds of
thousands of hits and terabytes of data. Please note we are NOT a syncing
platform like Dropbox or Box.net - that is not what we do. We are a means to
get a file from point A to point B. We try to make the process simple and
beautiful.

Looking for anyone who has experience within this domain as we really want to
ramp up over the summer with more 'pro' and even enterprise solutions.

If you can help please hit us up at hey@castle.so

Thanks!

------
gsiener
New York, NY Lead Front End Engineer @ Profitably.com We just raised $1.1M,
and we are looking to bring on #7. Our third co-founder was UX & Visual
Design. We couldn't take design more seriously, and we need someone that loves
making design a js powered reality. We've got cash and equity for you if
that's in your wheelhouse. Profitably is business analytics, simplified. Email
me with questions, more on the job at:
<http://www.profitably.com/finance/careers/vp-interaction>

------
snorrish
Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam / San Francisco, CA

Skunkworks.vn - A 30 person and rapidly expanding mobile app developer working
on an unannounced project. Our Primary office is in Vietnam, but we are also
hiring out of San Francisco. Please visit our site
<http://www.skunkworks.vn/careers/> or contact hr@skunkworks.vn

Engineering:

Senior iOS Developer, Senior Mobile Web Developer, Android Developer,
Automation Testing Engineer, Technical Writer, Database Analyst Engineer,
Linux Systems Administrator

Product Operations:

Customer Experience Lead, Senior User Experience Designer

~~~
a3camero
I've never heard of a Vietnam startup. Are there a bunch of you guys out
there?

~~~
snorrish
Not really. Ours is founded by an American who has lived here for 11 years
and, having previously founded and sold companies in France and California.
It's sort of an American company in Vietnam, more so than a Vietnamese startup
:)

~~~
a3camero
Neat.

------
roobeast
San Francisco, CA - Trulia: transforming the real estate search experience.

Engineering team is growing, on the back-end we use Java, Hadoop, Solr, Python
and lots of other technologies.

On the front-end we are looking for people with Php, Javascript and Mysql
experience. Also looking for mobile developers since we have iphone, ipad and
android apps.

<http://www.trulia.com/jobs>

If you have some skills that you think would work great at our company but
don't see a job posted, apply to one of the ones posted and put in the cover
letter section what you have in mind.

------
danlester
Conversocial, London, UK! Recently secured VC funding. We are growing a team
of the brightest developers, currently using Python/Django with a lot of
Javascript and other interesting open source technologies.

Conversocial is a SaaS business helping enterprises drive engagement on
Facebook and Twitter, then manage the volume of communications that follow.

<http://www.conversocial.com/jobs/>

Please get in touch and say you saw us here - jobs@conversocial.com

If you can send links to projects you've done outside of work/study that's
always a bonus on top of a CV.

------
andrew93101
Santa Barbara, CA: AppFolio inc. (Applicants must be willing to relocate to
Santa Barbara, CA)

Hiring for two positions: A front-end Javascript/CSS specialist, and for smart
and versatile software engineer generalists comfortable working in many
languages (today primarily Rails)

About AppFolio: AppFolio is the fastest growing provider of online property
management software. Our company was founded by a team of technology leaders
with many years of experience developing Software-as-a-Service applications
(previously created the GoToMyPC and GoToMeeting family of SaaS applications).
We believe that a small group of passionate people can deliver extraordinary
results. We believe in focus and know we can only do a few things really,
really well. Our company is experienced, well-funded and built to last.

About the front-end specialist position: You are someone who paints in
structured DOMs and succinct CSS and who can appreciate the beauty of well
engineered unobtrusive Javascript. You will work directly with our engineering
team to build out user interfaces that are used millions of times each month
and help to make people's lives a little bit better.

We are looking for people who are expert with: HTML 5, CSS 3, Javascript (and
libraries like jQuery and Prototype), AJAX, Cross-browser testing of all the
above, Firebug and related web development tools. If you have one or more of
the skills below, even better: Experience with Ext JS, Experience with Ruby on
Rails templates (ERB, HAML, etc), Experience with SASS

About the Software Engineer positions: AppFolio software engineers work to
build scalable, robust and easy to use solutions to complex business problems.
Delivering intuitive and responsive applications over the web requires us to
solve both difficult engineering and product design problems.

AppFolio wants creative and independent engineers who are comfortable with a
high degree of autonomy and an agile, collaborative work environment. If you
are a smart, versatile software engineer with a desire to work with the
following technologies, we'd love to hear from you: Ruby on Rails, MySQL,
Javascript/AJAX/jQuery, HTML/CSS, iPhone (iOS) and Android development,
SOA/REST/JSON/XML, Apache Solr/Lucene search technology To apply, please
submit your resume to tech.jobs@appfolio.com.

------
rwhitman
New York, NY

OpenSky is celebrity curated daily deals. I'm looking for a frontend hacker /
designer to replace me in my current role working on marketing projects.
Particularly someone with talent in CSS and jQuery.

OpenSky is on a serious hockey stick growth curve at the moment. To the point
where the company has pretty much doubled in size in the 3 months I've been
here...

I've posted the details here:
[http://www.startuply.com/Jobs/Front_End_Web_Developer_Design...](http://www.startuply.com/Jobs/Front_End_Web_Developer_Designer_Hacker_at_OpenSky_4353_1.aspx)

------
harryjones
London, UK (full time)

Top10.co is the Top 10 of Everything, Created by Everyone.

We're building a powerful social recommendation platform where you can
recommend the stuff you love in a fun and easy way, and share those
recommendations with friends. We curate everyone’s ideas and opinions into
real-time, filterable Top 10 Lists for every topic under the sun.

We are an ambitious team of experts building the Next Big Thing. I'm Harry,
co-founder. Drop me a line to harry@top10.co or @harryjones

<http://top10.co/about/jobs>

------
getsat
Are we going to do a "Who is Hiring?" for remote positions this month?

~~~
joshfinnie
I think they are combined into one. This post is asking for the keyword
REMOTE, search that to find remote positions.

~~~
getsat
Not everyone is specifying remote or not, though. :(

~~~
hugh3
I guess you can assume not-remote if it doesn't say remote. If everyone who
didn't allow remote were to specify "no remote" then it'd just mess with the
folks who were searching for "remote", because it would also find "not-remote"
and the folks searching for "remote" would get frustrated.

Whoops, this post could be annoying for those searching for "remote", couldn't
it? I'll stop saying "remote" now. Sorry for saying "remote" so much.

------
jamjam
Toronto, Canada

FreshBooks is the leading online invoicing and billing app for small and
medium businesses.

Jobs: <http://www.freshbooks.com/careers/>

Email careers@freshbooks.com.

------
zweinz
Mountain View, CA - Storytree.me

Those closest to you are ironically spread out all over the world, and
technology is actually widening the gap between generations. StoryTree allows
loved ones young and old to capture and share the stories that matter. Watch
the video at storytree.me

We're looking for people that are excited about our idea but think they can do
better. Full job posting at <http://blog.storytree.me/storytreeme-get-excited-
and-join>

------
koobaf
Glendale, CA (Los Angeles Area) AT&T Interactive/Yellowpages.com/Yp.com

Startup like environment with AT&T backing. Imagine a magical place where
engineers are in charge.

Hiring Ruby on Rails engineers at all levels for internally facing tactical
tools to support our Search and Data organizations. We have giant data sets
and need your help in managing them.

[https://tbe.taleo.net/NA3/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=YE...](https://tbe.taleo.net/NA3/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=YELLOWPAGES&cws=1&rid=3482)

------
takrupp
Jersey City, NJ - High Frequency Trading Firm - No remote: We have a position
at a high frequency trading firm looking for a strong perl applications
developer. Less web side, more client-server type applications. No prior
finance background needed. Firm will pay for relocation, has top pay (much
higher than in the Valley) and great benefits. While its technically a finance
firm, they pride themselves on working like a software firm. Email me at
trent.krupp@constitutionllp.com for details.

------
phernandez
Austin, TX. My company, Debix, is hiring full-time Java devs.
<http://www.debix.com/about/careers/>. Feel free to pm me.

------
danzheng
San Francisco, CA -- Software Engineeer

EggCartel, www.eggcartel.com We're building a local mobile commerce platform
to make buying and selling of used items as easy as taking picture on the
phone. Office in downtown sf, here is the view from the office
<http://twitter.com/#!/danz/status/73505757181640704>

We're looking for mobile engineers, backend engineers and generalists who can
wear multiple hats. Please send me an email danz@eggcartel.com

------
languagehacker
San Francisco, CA (actually, Burlingame, CA), full-time, Web Application
Engineer

I'm the software architect at a Burlingame-based event management company.
We're looking to hire a new developer to build on and maintain our highly
configurable registration management platform.

Here's a few things about our team:

* A massive Zend-Framework based PHP application

* Replicated MySQL solution

* jQuery on the front end

* Git for version control

* Agile shop distributed over both East and West coast

* Semi-monthly maintenance sprints that include peer testing and code review

Please get in touch with me at relwell at aetherquest dot com for more info.

------
nettle
San Diego / La Jolla California <http://nettle.com>

Nettle has three openings:

2 backend infrastructure developers 1 frontend html/css/js engineer (yes,
engineer)

We're building large systems of components and functions that interact in near
real time on the web and mobile platforms.

Seed funding includes names you'll know, but we can't say just yet.

The company has three employees today, all engineers and very hands on. The
co-founders have five successful startups behind them and are angel investors
in the local community.

------
psota
Cambridge, MA Panjiva (<http://panjiva.com>) is changing the way companies do
business across borders. We're VC-backed by the same investors that backed ITA
Software, Groupon, Akamai, etc. We're also profitable and have thousands of
customers. Hiring in engineering (frontend UI/UX; backend data mining/ops) and
business (marketing, sales, etc.). See <http://panjiva.com/jobs>

------
kschrader
New York, NY

Intent Media is hiring developers to help us build out our platform for
advertising on ecommerce web sites.

We crawl through giant data sets from some of the biggest companies out there
to help decide whether or not someone is likely to buy something and, if they
aren't, what ad we should serve them.

We've grown from 6 to 30 people over the last two years, and we expect to
continue to grow quickly. We're looking for people with Java, Ruby, and Hadoop
experience.

Email me directly at kurt@intentmedia.com if you're interested.

------
amduser29
Life360: San Francisco, CA

We turning smartphones into the next generation of safety devices for over 3
million families.

We need a Head of Geolocation to lead our geolcation efforts. At peak, we are
receiving over 2,000 locations / second and need someone to create the
framework to handle and process these locations and provide value to the
users.

You can see the job posting here: <http://life360.jobscore.com/list>. Or,
email me at: alex@life360.com

Cheers, Alex

------
jcstauffer
Woburn, MA - True Fit Corporation

We're looking for a Software Engineer with a background/interest in machine
learning. Technology stack is Scala/Postgres.

We have a proven solution to the size problem discussed here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1672624>. We're well-funded, have
customers and key business relationships in place, and are about to emerge
from stealth mode.

My spam-filtered email is in my profile. Email me for more details.

Thanks.

------
zlackey
Brooklyn, NY

Etsy is hiring! -- <http://www.etsy.com/jobs>

I'm hiring a Web Application Security Engineer, if you enjoy webapp pentesting
and writing custom security tools you should drop me a line. Also, we're
looking for a number of both junior and senior software engineers so if the
posts on our tech blog (<http://codeascraft.etsy.com/>) are interesting to you
come apply online.

~~~
KishoreKumar
how about remote?

~~~
zlackey
To my knowledge we're currently only looking for candidates based locally (or
willing to relocate.)

------
davidandgoliath
Fused! Web hosting provider. Hiring system administrators / support
representatives -- telecommute. Competitive salaries / equity :)

www.fused.com/careers.php -- though the more up to date job posting is
available @ <http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1035470>

Based in Toronto, though expanding elsewhere. ~2,000+ clients, 100%
bootstrapped. In operation since Moses parted the red sea :)

------
remi
Quebec City, Quebec, Canada

We are looking for iOS, Android and other mobile developers, as well as
Ruby/whatever backend and HTML/CSS/JavaScript frontend developers.

We're a team of passionate people working with large companies on exciting and
innovative projects, as well as out own homemade products. We are dedicated on
building the best place to work at :)

<http://www.mirego.com/en>

<http://vie.mirego.com/en>

~~~
argarg
Love the look of the company. From Trois-Rivières but would gladly relocate.
You'll hear from me soon =).

------
ynn4k
New Delhi : App store search and discovery startup is looking for a
marketing/bizdev manager <http://iapps.in/jobs>

~~~
DavidTO1
Besides affiliate fees, how do you guys make money?

~~~
ynn4k
We have a business model that will be shared with the candidates.

------
ruff
Emeryville, CA (first Bart stop from SF across the Bay)

Location Labs <http://www.locationlabs.com/news/jobs/>

Location-based mobile consumer and safety services. Shipping on over 100m
devices in the US. Opportunities range from mobile development (iOS, Android,
Blackberry), backend (Python, Ruby, Java), and frontend web devs. Other opps
include Product Management, QA, and Build/Release engineers.

------
chaithsc
Redwood City, California

We're an early-stage technology startup based in Redwood City. We are working
on creating a real-time solution to optimize the metrics that really matter to
you and your company.

Full list with descriptions: <http://blog.insidevault.com/>

Benefits: \- competitive salary, \- stock options, \- medical/dental paid in
full, \- flex vacation policy, \- lots of challenges and interesting problems
to solve.

H1B considered

jobs@insidevault.com

------
donmullen
Durham NC and REMOTE developers working on EST time.

Relevance (<http://thinkrelevance.com>) is hiring.
<http://thinkrelevance.com/jobs>

Developers : Ruby/Clojure/Javascript Designers Agile Project Managers
([http://www.linkedin.com/jobs?viewJob=&jobId=1621826](http://www.linkedin.com/jobs?viewJob=&jobId=1621826))

------
lamplighter
Toronto, full time (no remote) Uken Games - <http://www.uken.com/jobs>

We are a profitable startup (~15 full times) that makes web based games in
HTML5 for iOS, Android, BlackBerry and Facebook. We are growing fast and need
talented back-end web engineers to help us scale (Rails & MySQL). We are also
looking for Javascript developers to help us push the edge of what browsers
can do.

------
samengland
London, UK and Manchester, UK (remote is acceptable for the first few weeks
until we have office space established and set up)

Symfony developers, SQL experience, front end experience (HTML5, jQuery, etc
preferable but not necessary), experience as a software architect also
preferable

<http://postdesk.com/> (use developer contact form) We're a start up based
around editorial, discussion and debate on line.

------
eo
San Francisco: CastTV (<http://casttv.com/work_here>)

We are the San Francisco "startup" unit of Tribune Media Services, hiring
software engineers, program managers, and product managers to build the
world's more comprehensive video database/discovery engine. Our consumer site
has >1M uniques per engineer and our clients include Microsoft, Google, TiVo,
Comcast, IMDb and more.

------
jasonlbaptiste
Come work at Onswipe. We're hiring 6 awesome engineering positions:
<http://blog.onswipe.com/jobs>. Email: founders@onswipe.com . It goes directly
to Mark Bao, myself, and Andres Barreto.

Not convinced? Read this: [http://blog.onswipe.com/jobs/9-reasons-why-you-
need-to-work-...](http://blog.onswipe.com/jobs/9-reasons-why-you-need-to-work-
at-onswipe)

------
Sidnicious
New York, NY

DISTRO.fm – <http://distro.fm/about/jobs> – is working to revolutionize how
artists distribute music to fans. We’re in our early stages, but already
distributing music from some of New York’s top festivals. We could use the
help of…

* A full-stack JavaScript developer (DISTRO runs a single-page website backed by Node.JS)

* A DISTRO Diplomat to help us talk to more bands, venues and concert promoters.

------
gshannon
Dallas, TX - Full Time <http://www.IBG.com>

We are looking for full time ruby on rails developers to join our team. We are
an established and growing reputation management and internet marketing
company looking for talented, driven and self motivated developers to assist
with internal systems development.

We are hiring for multiple positions - junior, mid level and senior.

Please send your resume to gary@ibg.com

------
csmcdermott
AppliedTrust - full time, local only - Boulder, CO
<http://www.appliedtrust.com/jobs>

Infrastructure Engineer

Drupal Developer

AppliedTrust is a full service IT consulting firm. We focus on infrastructure,
security, and open source technologies. Check out our famous employee canon:
<http://www.appliedtrust.com/company/canon>

------
jprobert
Philadelphia, PA

We're hiring developers and DBAs to help work on the next phase of search and
discovery. You can check out the position on LinkedIn.
[http://www.linkedin.com/jobs?viewJob=&jobId=1637027&...](http://www.linkedin.com/jobs?viewJob=&jobId=1637027&srchIndex=0&trk=njsrch_hits&goback=%2Efjs_procapital_*1_*1_I_us_*1_50_1_R_true_*2_*2_*2_*2_*2_*2_*2_*2)

------
kzaragoza
Boston, MA: <https://www.streetaccount.com/careers.aspx>

StreetAccount provides real-time news and data to institutional investors.
We're a small but feisty company that has seen great success. We're most
urgently looking for some good people with SQL Server experience. You can
email me at kzaragoza@streetaccount.com if you have any questions.

------
adjohn
San Francisco, CA / Tokyo, Japan / Barcelona, Spain

Midokura (<http://midokura.com>) - is building cloud enabling technologies,
such as virtualized networking technologies.

We're in early stages, but we already have customers, funding, and we are
expanding fast in three continents.

We're looking for low level system engineers with Java/C/C++/Python
experience, as well as front end engineers.

Email: careers@midokura.com

------
cdunn
RightSignature | Easy Online Document Signing <https://rightsignature.com>

Santa Barbara or San Francisco

We are looking for a Rails/JS engineer to join our product development team.

[http://jobs.engineyard.com/postings/join-the-
rightsignature-...](http://jobs.engineyard.com/postings/join-the-
rightsignature-development-team-at-rightsignature)

Contact: cary@rightsignature.com

------
calebleiker
New York, NY (SoHo)

TheLadders.com is hiring developers across the stack, as well as folks with
strong Product and UX [design] chops.

View and apply for all available opportunities here:
<http://careers.theladders.com>

You can also submit your cover letter and resume to work@theladders.com. _Be
sure to include to include the position title in the subject line of your
email_

------
nradov
San Jose, CA

Axolotl Corp (an Ingenix company) builds health information exchange software
delivered through a SaaS model. We are looking for software developers,
development managers, product managers, and implementation engineers.

<http://careers.unitedhealthgroup.com/>

<http://www.axolotl.com/careers.html>

------
tftfmacedo
Barcelona, Spain

3scale Networks is looking for Ruby + Rails developers and a UI designer.

Ruby: <http://www.3scale.net/jobs/ruby-on-rails-developer/> UI:
<http://www.3scale.net/jobs/webux-designer/>

Feel free to contact me (or the email mentioned in the listing) if you're
interested.

------
dochtman
Rotterdam, NL (fulltime)

KenTyde - <http://kentyde.com/> (come help us out with that...)

We're looking for a 5th employee, with tech skills. We work with Python,
CouchDB, ZeroMQ, Redis and a bunch of other cool open source stuff, building
an asset management firm. We're currently building a track record and seek to
open our first fund sometime later this year.

------
craigtheriac
San Mateo, CA (could be remote)

Scale Computing is hiring a Senior Software Engineer with file systems
experience

About Scale: We are a well funded storage startup seeking an experienced
software engineer to aid in the development of our clustered storage product.

Apply Here: <http://scalecomputing.myexacthire.com/ViewJob-29077.html>

------
elliottcarlson
New York, NY

Cell Division is a Pharma to Physician medical education company. We are
primarily a LAMP based shop but also use Node.js, MongoDB, Perl, Nginx,
Gearman, and various other technologies. Our team is very easy to work with
and all around intelligent guys.

We are looking for a quick turnaround for a new senior level PHP developer.
Competitive salary based on experience.

Email: carlson@celldivision.com

------
foos
Anywhere - Automattic has quite a few openings: <http://automattic.com/jobs/>

------
FlurryHiring
Flurry, the leader in mobile analytics is hiring in SF & NYC! Seeking
Engineering Team Lead - Analytics, Android Mobile Software Engineer, iOS
Engineer, Front-End/Web Developer, Senior Software Engineer - Mobile
Advertising <http://www.flurry.com/about-us/jobs.html> amy@flurry.com

------
cilantro
Washington, DC - Python!

Hey HN, we at neworganizing.com are seeking Python developers to work on an
exciting civic engagement project during the next election cycle. We are a
non-profit and not a startup, but I think many people here would appreciate
our culture. Please shoot me an email at stefan@neworganizing.com if you would
like to discuss our work and employment.

------
nonane
Karachi, Pakistan (full time)

Small software shop looking to build a team of smart engineers. We design and
implement our own products - i.e we're not an outsourcing company. We work on
iOS, Android, Mac, Windows and use a range of tools to get things done
(C,C++,ObjC,Java,C#,Python). If you're from Karachi and reading this page,
we'd love to talk: jobs@jumpdesktop.com

------
drallison
London England and Palo Alto CA. Maxeler Technologies (www.maxeler.com) has a
number of open positions. Maxeler accelerates applications using a miz of
hardware and software techniques including FPGAs and GPUs. We are looking for
software and applications engineers and FPGA hardware engineers. E-mail a CV
and cover letter to careers@maxeler.com.

------
aurumaeus
New York, NY

GameChanger is Hiring iOS, Android, Python developers.

<http://gc.io/jobs> <http://gc.io/press>

INTERNs also welcome. Join a fast-growing, revenue-producing, world-changing,
code-valuing startup in NYC. Bonus fun if you like sports, MongoDB, stats.

Non-technical jobs too: assistant/intern/do-it-all, and Head of Marketing.

jobs@gc.io

------
mweiksner
SocialFeet <3 NYC

Social referral programs for online retailers

<http://www.socialfeet.com/jobs/>

Expanding team offour with just completed large seed round (shhh! not yet
announced). Hiring a UI/UX/visual designer and multiple software engineers.
Live on 35+ sites. API-first agile development, node.js, mongodb, AWS.

Email mike [at] socialfeet [dot] com.

------
mfrye
Washington DC Metro Area and Northern VA - Full Time Exciting new startup in
Visual Computing looking for C#/C++ developers including experience with but
not limited to: multi-threaded, socket-level network, kernel or Windows driver
programming experience, OpenCV, OpenCL, DSP, XMPP, audio, and video. Contact
mike [at] mikefrye [dot] com

------
bestvendor
New York, NY -- BestVendor.com is hiring a front-end developer. We're well-
funded by investors like Peter Thiel (founder of PayPal, first investor in
Facebook), but are still on the early side of product development. The right
person could have a huge impact on a major product.

Also looking for interns (paid). Email ben at bestvendor.com for more info.

------
dcc
Pixfizz is hiring a Ruby and Javascript developer. It includes RESTful rails,
Node.js and a rich client-side web-app.

Based in London, UK, considering from the EU and US. Details:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/11806/ruby-and-
javascr...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/11806/ruby-and-javascript-
developer-pixfizz)

------
mattdennewitz
Pitchfork (<http://pitchfork.com/>) is looking for an entry-level Django dev
out of our Chicago office. Flash skills and a good sense of design are extra
points.

Send resume and GitHub/Bitbucket/whatever profile(s) to the first five letters
of my username @ pitchfork dot com, along with any questions you have.

Thanks!

------
wiredtri
Durham, NC

Wired Triangle is a Salesforce.com consulting and development partner, seeking
a software engineer to work in a small company environment on a variety of
client projects across many industries, as well as internal product
development.

<http://wiredtriangle.com/sfdc-developer.html>

------
im_asl
Mountain View, CA - Java - Intern, H1B, Fulltime

Addepar is recreating the infrastructure that powers global wealth management.
Addepar's technology increases efficiency, transparency, and sophistication
within the global investment industry, thwarting fraud and furthering
meritocracy in one of the most important areas of the global economy.

hiring@addepar.com

------
yarone
Los Angeles. Lead developer, DeviceReady: [http://www.deviceready.com/test-
android-apps-on-multiple-dev...](http://www.deviceready.com/test-android-apps-
on-multiple-devices/)

Must have lots of Android experience.

Los Angeles, QA Engineer, BugCam: <http://www.getbugcam.com>

REMOTE ok for both.

Email me (see profile)

------
ioffer
San Francisco, CA -- Senior Ruby on Rails engineer - iOffer; full time
employment desired, willing to work on contract basis also:
[http://ioffer.jobscore.com/jobs/ioffer/senior-rails-
applicat...](http://ioffer.jobscore.com/jobs/ioffer/senior-rails-application-
developer/dizD58MPer36VueJe4bk1X)

------
scolemann
Oklahoma City | Tulsa | Stillwater, OK

InterWorks Inc.is hiring: Web developers with experience in PHP, JavaScript,
XHTML/CSS.

.NET Developers with experience in C#, Entity Framework/NHibernate, ASP.NET
(WebForms and MVC)

We pride ourselves on a friendly down to earth culture where employees love
their job!

Check us out -> www.interworks.com Submit resumes to careers@interworks.com

------
gregtaleck
Downtown SF and Sunnyvale, CA: Riverbed Technology is hiring for Cloud
Storage, Data Deduplication, performance and networking.

You'll find detailed descriptions here:

<http://www.riverbed.com/us/careers/search/index.php>

Feel free to message me if you are interested or have any questions.

------
danvoell
Milwaukee or Madison, WI - fulltime or intern

KnockDown Ninja - We're looking for a web application developer with a solid
understanding of python and relational databases. We use Nginx, Apache,
Varnish, PostgreSQL, Django, RabbitMQ, and Git. Experience with any of those
is a plus, as is with the Google Closure compiler.

Contact info in profile.

------
stevejalim
London, UK (full time)

Founded by ex-Amazon executives and engineers, Rangespan is an ambitious
e-commerce software company that makes it easy for retailers to offer deep
product selection.

Looking for senior software developers; stack includes Python, Django,
MongoDB, MySQL and AWS.

<http://rangespan.com/jobs/>

------
shepmaster
Pittsburgh, PA

Vivisimo is hiring application developers, systems programmers, and QA folks
to work on our top notch information retrieval products. We code and test in a
variety of languages including C, Java, and Ruby.
<http://vivisimo.com/about/careers.html>

------
jamesshamenski
New York City UI/UX Designer Allmenus.com + Campusfood.com

We're a Quantcast top 500 property with a sticky product and over 16 million
orders placed.

Reach out to me through jshamenski@allmenus.com More positions viewable @
<http://dotmenu.catsone.com/careers/?portal>

------
unsane1
New York, NY (Chelsea) -- Full-time + Freelance

<http://www.sypartners.com> SY Partners is hiring Interaction and Application
Developers full-time. Both are heavy javascript, with the application
developer also doing Ruby and node.js work.

Questions: whoughton@sypartners.com

------
trimbo
Groupon, in Palo Alto and Chicago

<http://www.groupon.com/techjobs>

------
dustingetz
Philadelphia, PA -- Wingspan

small software shop, work with smart people, enterprise business apps, interns
OK

    
    
      Java web service built on Documentum
      Java middle tier talking to Oracle and Documentum
      Ext JS web client supporting IE7+ and Firefox
    

dgetz@wingspan.com to challenge our coding test

~~~
bartonfink
Dustin -

Any interest on you guys' part in remote or freelance work? I just had a kid
and can't move or give up the insurance that comes with a defense job, but
I've got plenty of expertise in what you say you need and I'd be interested in
seeing what I can do for you guys.

~~~
dustingetz
feel free to email.

------
lauraannmorris
Madrid or Barcelona, Spain -- TUENTI.com

One of Spain´s hottest consumer internet companies is looking to fill a
variety tech + non-tech roles. Hiring engineers, product managers, and
designers.

Job descriptions + additional info here: <http://www.tuenti.com/jobs/>

------
diego
IndexTank - SF.

Looking for:

\- a sales person

\- a marketing person

\- a front-end engineer

All positions local in SF (great location, one block from th 16th St. BART).

Email me for more details: diego at indextank

------
msales
Karlsruhe, Germany - mSALES GmbH - Ruby Developer

We're looking for a Ruby Developer (on site, german speaking)

<http://www.msales.com/jobs/ruby-developer> (in German)

<http://goo.gl/DeBp1> (the above in English)

------
jnparis
Astrid (AngelPad Winter '11, CTO ex-Palantir, venture backed) looking for more
engineers to join us in San Francisco and help people become happier,
healthier and more productive.

Stack includes Android, iOS and RoR. <http://astrid.com/jobs>

------
jeffchuber
Raleigh / Durham / RTP , NC

Knowit - <http://www.knowitapp.com> Use Knowit to Share your Wealth of
Knowledge with the World.

Knowit is looking for fun hackers and interaction designers local to RTP to
join our small and smart team. Email jeff@knowitapp.com

------
thomd
Cambridge and Brighton, UK - Aptivate

Geek NGO looking for Python developers who are also interested in
international development. We are passionate about using technology for social
good.

Details <http://www.aptivate.org/job-web-developer>

------
steilpass
Adcloud, Cologne, Germany Node.JS, PHP, UI <http://jobvite.com/m?3Iy34fw7>
<http://adcloud.com>

Edit: And if you are a NoSQL (Redis, Riak, Couch) Expert. You are basically
hired. ;-)

------
kola
Redwood City, CA (Remote is possible)

Mertado is hiring Software Engineers to build an eCommerce stack with MongoDB,
LAMP & Python.
[http://www.mertado.com/?spact=cms&cmpg=jobs&maid=2](http://www.mertado.com/?spact=cms&cmpg=jobs&maid=2)

------
tricknik
Berlin, Germany <http://soundcloud.com/jobs>

------
rockhymas
New York City -- Full Time Software Developer

Fog Creek Software is hiring full time developers, sales positions, and we're
open to looking at intern resume's for summer 2012.
<http://www.fogcreek.com/careers.html>

------
aquaphile
Dallas, TX, Fulltime We're an enterprise SaaS software business, hiring
another Sr. Software Engineer to join our team of 6, working with Ruby, Rails,
Rspec, Mongo, Postgresql, and every Amazon Web Service tool. Interested? Send
a note to doug@netinlet.com

------
rushabh
Mumbai, India

Web Notes Technologies (erpnext.com). We are a Python / JS shop. Most of what
we build is open source. We have our own web app framework. We have a beta
product with dozens of paid customers.

Looking for someone who loves to code and can write good code....

Mail me on my email in my profile

------
magicseth
Mountain View, CA: Bump Technologies really wants to hire YOU, but we're
having too much late night fun at our hackathon to tell you more! Drop us a
line, and we'll call you when we take a break.

<http://bu.mp/jobs>

------
rmanocha
oDesk Professional Services is hiring Python/Django developers to work on some
very interesting and high performance applications. We're a diverse team of
developers from all over the world and all of us work remotely.

The tools we use run the gamut but are primarily based on Python (and usually
Django, though we also use GAE/tipsy, flask, Pyramid etc.). We use nginx,
MongoDB, Redis, MySQL/PostgreSQL and more.

The full job description is avialable at
[https://www.odesk.com/jobs/Experienced-Python-Django-
Develop...](https://www.odesk.com/jobs/Experienced-Python-Django-
Developer_~~34905038eb2727a2). Apply there or contact me (email address in my
profile).

~~~
spitfire
Have you tried outsourcing on elance?

------
ketang
Indeed.com is hiring full time developers, sysadmins, multilingual marketers,
and more in Austin (TX):

<http://www.indeed.jobs/>

Interesting problems in a sustainable business doing something genuinely
useful at a high scale.

------
iSimone
Two great start-ups out of Berlin are hiring:

\- Amen (with the first twitter engineer on board) <http://amenhq.com/jobs/>
\- Gidsy <http://gidsy.com/jobs>

------
mwmanning
Atlanta, GA

Emcien needs a Rails developer immediately

Official posting here:

<http://emcien.com/about-emcien/emcien-careers.html>

If you want to short-circuit the process you can email me directly at mmanning
at emcien dot com.

------
dawson
Remote - I need someone with a great attention to detail and appreciation for
ui/ux design to convert a series of PSD files to HTML5 and CSS3. I have about
2 to 3 weeks worth of work. You will need to provide a portfolio. Thank you

------
martijndeh
Groningen, the Netherlands

Peperzaken, leading Dutch mobile software development company, is looking for
(multiple) mobile software engineers.

See <http://peperzaken.nl/werken-bij> (in Dutch).

Questions: martijn@peperzaken.nl.

------
texodus
Benchmark Solutions, NYC (midtown manhattan) We work in Ruby, Scala,
Javascript, Java, C, Python, etc. in the financial analytics market. Hiring
smart people across the developer spectrum.
andrew.stein@benchmarksolutions.com

------
SOMA_BOFH
San Francisco, CA - Senior Unix Systems Administrator at Buzzlogic

We are a social media analytics company in SOMA looking for a BOFH of a
sysadmin:

<http://www.buzzlogic.com/Company/Careers/>

------
cyen
San Francisco (fulltime, intern)

Venuetastic (YC W11, <http://venuetastic.com/jobs>) is looking for generalist
engineers to join the team and be part of a very early-stage, funded startup.

------
brenthargrave
New York City - full-time & internship engineering roles

Sonar, a TechCrunch Disrupt finalist, is hiring full-stack engineers to help
scale its rapidly growing service: <http://bit.ly/luV2tz>

------
javan
37signals is hiring.

* UI designer: <http://jobs.37signals.com/jobs/9002>

* System Administrator: <http://jobs.37signals.com/jobs/8921>

------
mpoole
Silicon Valley, CA and Sheffield, UK -- WANdisco

We are a fast growing bootstrapped software company with a start-up culture,
looking to fill plenty of roles.

For more information see:

<http://www.wandisco.com/careers>

------
mncaudill
Flickr - San Francisco, on-site

If you're a smart developer who can get things done, I'd like to talk you.
We've got lots of interesting problems to solve on a site that is used and
loved by millions of people daily.

My contact info is in my profile.

------
kreilly
Media6Degrees is hiring Sys Admins and Java Engineers in NYC:

<http://media6degrees.com/careers/join-us/>

We're doing some great stuff with big data and targeted online advertising.

------
fmavituna
REMOTE (HQ-London, UK) - .NET Developer
<http://www.mavitunasecurity.com/jobs/>

Will join to Netsparker (black-box web application security scanner)
development team

------
colethecoder
Milton Keynes, UK, Graphnet Health.

SQL Server expert wanted.

Details: [http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/11679/senior-net-
sql-d...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/11679/senior-net-sql-
developer-graphnet-health)

------
hnhg
Helsinki, Finland (Blaast): <http://www.blaast.com/jobs>

Plenty of roles related to building a new Mobile OS.

[Disclaimer: I'm not affiliated with the company, but a friend works there.]

------
levonjlloyd
Long Island, NY General Sentiment Software Engineer / User Interface Team Lead
We're looking to hire a software engineer to build out our web-based front-end
and manage a team of developers in India.

~~~
levonjlloyd
Email jobs@generalsentiment.com

------
hutchh
Come work in sunny Orlando, FL

BlueToad, Inc. is hiring mid- and senior-level PHP developers with experience
in Zend Framework and jQuery.

We are a leader in iOS, Android, Flex, and HTML 5 digital publications.

Email me directly at hutch@bluetoad.com

------
rmorrison
Palo Alto, CA - Comprehend Systems (YC W11) - Senior Software Engineer

<http://www.comprehend.com/senior_software_engineer.html>

------
sort3d
Fairfax, VA: ThinkGeek

If you love getting the latest ThinkGeek swag and can sling some serious Perl,
we'd love to talk to you!

<http://www.thinkgeek.com/jobs#pwd>

------
dberry
Berklee Media is hiring RoR developers.

<http://bit.ly/k4iGIe> , great jobs for music lovers. Email me dberry AT
berkleemusic DOT com if you are interested.

~~~
dberry
Location: Boston, MA

------
sharksandwich
Atlanta, Ga

ecoScorecard is a small, quickly growing startup focused on making green
building easier. We're looking for an excellent Rails developer with an
interest in sustainability.

email stuart at ecoscorecard dot com

------
scottobot21
_Ruby on Rails/MySQL Developer_

Wowzers is an online core curriculum. Students create an avatar and are
engaged in data-driven learning explorations. The cinematic experience, filled
with characters and challenges, forces students to use critical and creative
thinking skills to master specific content aligned to state and Common Core
Standards.

Wowzers is data-driven, and provides analytics for instructors and
administrators to view progress toward goal in each standard, by student and
group, and allows instructors to view and adjust the adaptive learning plan
created for each child using real-time data.

Wowzers is an exciting young company located in River North in downtown
Chicago. Wowzers provides an informal and challenging work environment. We are
seeking to change the way students learn, and encourage our team members to be
creative challenge existing paradigms.

Wowzers provides competitive salary based on merit, and offers full benefits,
including insurance and retirement.

For the Ruby on Rails/MxSQL Developer position we are looking for a team
leader build out our existing infrastructure and create new functionalities
related to student data. Work will include synthesizing student performance
and developing more advanced algorithms to individualize instruction for
students based on their ability level. Additional work will tackle the
challenge of scaling a massive data project with hundreds of thousands of
users (growing to millions in the coming months. Read more about the
requirements below

 _Responsibilities:_ * Optimizing, maintaining, and developing new features
for an existing Ruby on Rails website * Developing e-commerce system for
handling user subscriptions and in-game transactions * Implementing community
monitoring features that report usage statistics * Improving scalability of
back-end architecture to accommodate millions of users * Devising strategies
to optimize network performance in scenarios where a large number of users all
share a single internet connection * Creating web-based tools to enter/manage
data * Integrating with other, PHP-based web apps * Helping with quality
assurance and game testing

 _Requirements:_ * Bachelor's Degree in Computer Science or Web Programming *
Must be proficient in HTML, Ruby on Rails, MySQL, JavaScript, PHP * 1-3 years
experience in professional web development * Must work in-house and be
comfortable working in close collaboration with others

 _Additional Skills:_ * Strong design sensibilities a plus

Compensation: $60-75K depending on experience and skill.

To apply, go to <http://wowzers.com/about/careers-application>

~~~
a3camero
FYI: You're the only person in this entire gigantic thread that has posted
salary levels.

------
tvaughan
CDSI, VP Software, Van Nuys, CA <http://creativedigitalsys.com/news/vp-
software/index.php>

------
lorewarden
Helsinki, Finland (Supercell): Various positions at a well-funded gaming
startup: <http://www.supercell.net/jobs/>

------
jmlacoda
Philadelphia, PA

Lacoda - <http://www.lacoda.com/jobs>

Startup developing a loan management web app, looking for a JavaScript
developer to join our team!

------
philbo
London, UK: Software Developer (C#, ASP.NET MVC, NHibernate)

<http://www.voiceflex.com/jobs/csharpdeveloper>

------
mathnode
Photobox London are looking for Front End developers:
<http://www.photobox.co.uk/content/jobs>

------
semerda
Coupons, Inc. in Mountain View (couponsinc.com). I'm looking for 2 x Senior
Engineers with C# experience to start asap. Contact me if your interested. ~
Ernest

------
ig1
For the UKers we have a lot of startup jobs listed on CoderStack:

<http://www.coderstack.co.uk/startup-jobs>

------
ohsoremote
SEEKING FULL-TIME REMOTE

LAMP developer. Search for my post by alias. Thanks!

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2607058>

------
kodeshpa
Fats growing, palo alto based music startup TuneIn is hiring. Checkout
<http://tunein.com/careers/>

------
tcc619
Qwiki is hiring full time engineers in SF: <http://www.qwiki.com/work-here>

Web(Ruby on Rails/jQuery/Backbone.js)

Backend(Scala/Hadoop)

DevOps

Android

Contact me direct t at qwiki.com

------
dmaincrash
Washington, DC Full time 3D and physics based modeling and simulation using
C++ on Linux; full bene's; good times; careers@kinex.com if interested ...

~~~
hugh3
Any more information you can provide? I looked at kinex.com and all it says is
"network design, system administration, software design professionals" which
doesn't sound _that_ physics-heavy.

------
lawnchair
Baltimore, MD

[http://www.millennialmedia.com/about-
millennialmedia/careers...](http://www.millennialmedia.com/about-
millennialmedia/careers/)

~~~
mshafrir
I worked for Millennial before leaving to do a startup. My group, the Labs,
was doing some really cool, innovative work in the mobile advertising space.
Great company and culture - you should check them out if you are in the
Greater Baltimore or DC areas.

------
nelken
Outbrain is hiring a research intern in Boston:
<http://www.outbrain.com/jobs/BO#1>

------
patrickxb
Chicago, IL

StatHat is hiring a Lead Designer:

<http://www.stathat.com/jobs/chicago/lead_designer>

------
yawniek
zurich switzerland

\- a (java) developer

\- a devops engineer

msg me if you are interested in a fulltime position in zurich switzerland.

\- international team/company running one of switzerlands biggest websites

~~~
sddolphins
could this position be working remotely? thx.

------
lecha
Montreal, Quebec: Radialpoint is looking for a django developer
<http://bit.ly/m2lDey>

~~~
rglullis
It's an interesting position, but there is no contact information.

Also, in case some people get put off by the PDF, I created a page for it on
Job4dev: [http://job4dev.com/jobs/15737/radialpoint-python-django-
deve...](http://job4dev.com/jobs/15737/radialpoint-python-django-developer)

------
jonkelly
Denver, CO

This or That is looking for a software engineer.
<http://thisorthat.com/pt/jobs>

------
wspruijt
Distimo (Netherlands, Appstore Analystics) is hiring:

<http://www.distimo.com/jobs/>

------
bryanh
Looking for a community manager for a fast growing app on the Facebook
platform (and hopefully beyond). Email in profile.

------
lamby
London, UK: Software engineer. <http://www.playfire.com/jobs>

------
jparicka
I'm looking for someone talented to do quick xhtml gig. Email me on
jparicka(at)gmail.com for details.

------
frisbeefish
HotShotMedia is hiring:<http://hotshotmedia.com/>

------
bosky101
ec2 developer for our erlang stack at hover (based in india), working from
anywhere is fine looking for someone to firstly start this off as a contract
work, before a full-time offer -> <http://jobs.hasgeek.in/view/yqxo3>

~B

------
jmelloy
Seattle/Bellevue, WA: drugstore.com is hiring frontend and backend devs.
(C#/C++)

------
woogley
Norfolk, VA - Looking for Senior Software Engineers (mostly PHP) and a Web
Development Manager.

Experience with Agile/SCRUM, MVC/Zend, and MS-SQL is desired.

Please see <http://www.forrent.com/careers.php> for more information.

Sorry, no telecommute.

~~~
movingsoon
For what it's worth, the Dominion online application form is really really
bad.

------
jakestein
RJMetrics is hiring developers rjmetrics.com/jobs

------
bherms
Anything in/near vegas?

------
mikebabineau
Redwood Shores, CA (SF Bay Area) - Engineers and more

EA2D is hiring! We're a new, autonomous studio within EA building cross-
platform social games for gamersWe recently launched our first major game,
Dragon Age Legends:

<http://apps.facebook.com/dragonagelegends/>

EA is traditionally a product company. We're leading by example to change it
into a services company. Despite our size (just 30 people!) and age (very new
studio), we're getting attention at the CEO-level and being touted on earnings
calls alongside hundred-million dollar franchises.

Still, we have a lot of work to do. We need help building:

* New features. We still have huge features we want to bring to Dragon Age Legends (real-time, mobile, etc.)

* New games. Think big-name EA IP (we have access to the full EA library)

* An epic social gaming platform. We're building a set of social gaming services with public APIs that make it easier to develop games. Dragon Age Legends is built on this, and so are new games from other studios, both internal and external

We're small (30 people) and scrappy. And we're growing fast: 0-200 servers in
the past 6 months. Tech stack is primarily AS3/Java backed by MongoDB, but we
also use Python, JavaScript, and Ruby. We have a highly automated
infrastructure running on AWS (EC2 w/ELBs and ASGs, EMR, SQS, Beanstalk, etc.,
plus more than a few super-secret/unreleased Amazon features). Buzzword
potpourri includes Chef, node.js, Google App Engine, Hive, Graphite, Tomcat,
Spring, Ivy, Hudson, GitHub, Pingdom, Loggly, PagerDuty, and continuous
deployment. <3 DevOps. We have a small but growing list of open source
projects (see <http://github.com/ea2d> and <http://eng.ea2d.com/>).

We need platform, game, systems, and mobile engineers. We need data people and
people to run day-to-day operations. We need producers, marketing, and
designers. Our job listings are posted here: <http://www.ea2d.com/jobs/>, but
we have positions we haven't even finished writing descriptions for.

* Platform engineer (web services): <http://ea2d.com/web-platform-engineer/>

* Systems engineer: <http://ea2d.com/platform-systems-engineer/>

* Game server engineer: <http://ea2d.com/senior-flash-engineer/>

* Flash engineer: <http://ea2d.com/senior-flash-engineer/>

* Others: <http://ea2d.com/jobs>

* Not listed: Lead Engineer (game team), Data Engineer (build our analytics pipeline - billions of events per day!)

Drop me a line: mikeb@ea2d.com

~~~
BrandonM
I've heard several horror stories of EA working their developers very hard. Is
this studio any different?

------
BenSchaechter
Palo Alto, California - Ruby on Rails / Javascript Hackers

GoPollGo.com is building a better polling and survey service. We've got great
office space, great salaries, very generous options and a kick-ass team so
far.

Join us!

No freelancers or remote works right now. We also cannot support visas.

Email us @ jobs@gopollgo.com!

------
rglullis
San Francisco, SA, USA: Yelp is hiring for a number of positions:

* MySQL Administrator: [http://job4dev.com/jobs/15641/yelp-mysql-database-administra...](http://job4dev.com/jobs/15641/yelp-mysql-database-administrator)

* Backend Engineer: [http://job4dev.com/jobs/15666/yelp-back-end-software-enginee...](http://job4dev.com/jobs/15666/yelp-back-end-software-engineer)

------
akanet
Mountain View, CA

GOOGLE IS HIRING ALL YOUR PROGRAMMERS GIVE THEM TO US FOR THE OVERMIND

